# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  [Builf log] DIY Máy C Frame - Từ thiết kế đến thực tế - Học hỏi, chia sẽ kinh nghiệm

## blueocean

I. Giới thiệu:
Chào các bác!
Đây là bài đầu tiên em đăng tại đây, cũng là dự án tiếp theo của em. Giới thiệu sơ qua cho các bác biết nick em cũng là blueocean ở bên kia...E cũng đã thực hiện khá nhiều máy từ cùi mía đến hầm hố, từ bé đến lớn, router có, H cũng có nhưng chưa có cái C nào cả. Trước giờ em vẫn canh cánh thực hiện một em máy C cho nó ra cơ khí một tí nhưng trình có giới hạn.  Nay cũng rãnh rỗi nên quyết định thực hiên dự án máy C với thời gian dự tính 1-2 tháng.
Do cũng không có nhiều kn làm máy kiểu này nên em đăng bài bắt đầu từ khâu thiết kế, chọn phương pháp, hình thức, vật liệu...cho đến thực hiện từ bước một với mong muốn được sự chỉ dẫn, đóng góp của các bác có kinh nghiệm lâu năm, đã từng thực hiện kiểu máy này, cũng như cùng các mem khác có mong muốn cùng nhau học tập.
Để các bác dễ theo dõi cũng như có hướng góp ý em xin nêu ra một số ý chính với con máy, cũng như quan điểm thực hiện của em như sau đây:

1. Tham vọng, mong muốn (nhưng chưa chắc đã đạt được  :Smile: ):
- Hành trình máy X,Y 500x300, Z 300
- Phay kim loại mềm, tham vọng phay sắt nhẹ nhẹ
- Độ chính xác vừa phải trong giới hạn phay cái lỗ thả được vòng bi vào.

2. Quan điểm, hướng thực hiện của em:
- Thiết kế rất phổ thông là gồm 2 phần: Phần nền gồm X,Y và phần trụ Z. Kết nối 2 phần bằng ốc vít và xử lý chỉnh vuông góc bằng epoxy
- Khung kết hợp sắt và nhôm, những chỗ trống sẽ lấp đầy bằng bê tông để tăng độ đầm. Vì sao lại có nhôm tấm? Vì em có con máy router vẫn dùng để phay nhôm một số chi tiết ráp máy, như vậy để tiện thực hiện
- Để phát huy hết cái chữ "DIY", hướng thực hiện để làm phẳng các mặt bằng, chêm khoảng hở chình vuông góc giữa nền và trụ Z bằng epoxy (Cụ thể nêu trong thiết kế)
- Trước tiên spindle sẽ dùng con spindle khí TQ, sau này nâng lên BT30+Motor
- Xong xuôi máy sẽ làm thêm cái trục A
- Trên tinh thần có gắng ít đi gia công bên ngoài nhất có thể

3. Vật tư hiện có:
- Bộ ray 25 dài hơn 600 (mới lụm của bác Quảng), định dùng cho trục Y
- Bộ ray 20 dài hơn 600, dùng cho trục Z
- Bộ ray 20 dài 1000, dùng cho trục X
- 3 cây vít me 1605 độ dài lần lượt là 600,600,1000 có đủ gối đỡ BK,BF
- Bộ điện thì có nhiều.

II. Thiết kế ban đầu:
1. Trước tiên là cái đế dưới:




- Em có sẵn mấy cây H100, dự tính hàn 4 cây theo chiều dọc, các ô ở giữa sẽ đổ bê tông sau này.
- Phần màu đỏ là epoxy lỏng tự cân bằng dùng trong công nghiệp, trộn thêm phụ gia tăng độ cứng. Cái epoxy này em đã thực hiện rồi, thấy cũng cứng chắc. Không biết áp dụng vào trường hợp náy có ok ko?
- Phần trên ray là các tấm nhôm hày 20mm.

Thêm phần X dài 1000




Sau khi chêm 2 miếng nhôm lên để cân bằng với áo nút cũng là tấm nhôm 400x1000 dày 20 để làm cái mặt bàn

Đây bước 1 ý tưởng của em. Mong sẽ tiếp thu được các ý kiến bổ ích của các bác hoàn thiện xong rồi mới đến bước tiếp theo.
Em cám ơn!

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CKD, hungdn, Khoa C3, Nam CNC, quanghung108, thucongmynghe79, writewin

----------


## thucongmynghe79

dự án mới hã bác, rất ủng hộ, em hóng từng bài của bác để học, he he, em mộng một căn phòng cơ khí nho nhỏ để chế cháo linh tinh,đang kiếm em machine late mini mà chưa có thóc, hic, chúc bác sớm hoàn thành con máy, em chỉ hóng thôi ko dám góp ý hay chỉ chọt, cái này giao cho cái ôn Namcnc là chuẩn

----------

blueocean

----------


## Nam CNC

Em thì DIY cframe 10 năm rồi, nhưng chỉ ở mức DIY thôi , nhưng cũng tích luỹ khá nhiều kinh nghiệm xương máu , cố gắng theo dõi và hỗ trợ bác những gì có thể.


---- Eboxy cứng đến mức như betong không bị biến dạng luôn hả , nếu búa phang vào thì móp hay vỡ ??? nếu vỡ chứ không móp thì ok , nếu nó móp vì trọng lượng Cfram nặng nhưng diện tích chịu lực nhỏ có thể biến dạng theo thời gian.

---- Bạn bố trí ray như thế không phù hợp , phần ray cứng vững nhất phải là Z chứ không phải là Y , vì nó gánh Spindle và chịu nhiều rung động nhất khi gia công.


---- Khung Z chưa thiết kế nên em chưa biết, nếu thiết kế Z có cần gánh Spindle , và hành trình là 300 , em e là nó hơi dài , với kết cấu như vậy rung lắm , nếu kết cấu cần lú ra gánh cả Z và spindle thì phải tăng cường khung càng cứng càng tốt , nhưng lại không ngon lắm nếu kết hợp trục A , vì nó bị hạn chế chiều cao Z.


----- Nếu chỉ dùng spindle TQ ăn kim loại màu thì 16-05 ok , nhưng BT30 thì nên chơi visme bi 20 ren 5, ít nhất ổ đỡ là 15 , 17 đến 20 thì mới vững cho rung động khi ăn dao , vì BT 30 mà chơi dao 3mm sao ??? hehehehe.

-----Kết cấu thiết kế như vậy là ngon, mấy máy C của các hãng cũng cùng nguyên lí bố trí như thế , nếu được nên tìm các tấm thép hay gang là ngon hơn , vì cần độ đầm , nặng chống rung động, nhưng ăn nhôm thì dùng nhôm vẫn ok ,

----- Chú ý thiết kế khung sườn , điểm yếu nhất trong C frame là điểm kết nối bệ đáy và cái cột vuông gá Z , cái này càng cứng báo nhiêu thì càng tốt bấy nhiêu.

----------

anhcos, blueocean, quanghung108, thucongmynghe79, writewin

----------


## blueocean

Có bác Nam góp ý là em mừng rồi.
- Epoxy đó pha đúng khi cứng rồi ko bị móp bác ạ. Nó chỉ vỡ thôi. Như vậy yên tâm phần epoxy roài.
- phần trục Z em sẽ xem xét lại cây vít me 20. Phải online liên tục để lùng thôi  :Smile: 
Tiếp tục tiếp thu ý kiến để hoàn thiện cái đế  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

à à lưu ý xíu , bác chơi máy này dành gia công chi tiết để ráp máy thì nên chịu đầu tư xíu , nếu dùng visme và ray mới TQ thì cẩn thận, vì toàn tiêu chuẩn C7 ( tiêu chuẩn C5 , C3 mắc hơn rất nhiều và chưa có ai nhập về VN đâu ) , mà C7 theo 1 số thương hiệu thì sai số vị trí trên visme bi là 0.02mm trên 1 hành trình dài 300mm, ray thì em chưa tra, mà mấy em TQ nhái của TQ ( dễ bị dính lắm ) thì í ẹ à , đồ gỗ thì không sao nhưng kim loại thì nhiều cái đáng tiếc , cứ C3 mà phang là yên tâm, visme thì cũng C3 luôn ( double nut thì vô tư zero backlash) >>>> chịu khó thương bác Quảng là có hàng à.

----------

blueocean

----------


## Khoa C3

Đợt vừa rồi dựng xưởng em đã được chứng kiến sức mạnh của epoxy. Mình đổ nền bê tông trước chờ đông cứng (27 ngày) sau đó khoan lỗ sâu 25cm vào nền, đổ keo epoxy + phụ gia rồi nhét cây ren vào lỗ để dựng cột sắt cho xưởng. Em có nghịch thế này: lấy cây sắt fi6 gấp 1 đầu lại -> nhét lỗ -> đổ keo-> chờ khô rồi lấy kik thủy lực nhổ cây sắt -> cây sắt đứt phựt luôn.

----------

blueocean, hungdn, Nam CNC, thucongmynghe79

----------


## writewin

epoxi thì quang trọng nhất là tỷ lệ pha, nếu qua chất đông cứng quá thì rất dể vở và nứt, còn ít thì ỳ quèo ỳ quèo ^^, em cũng có thời gian ngâm cứu và làm nhiều thí nghiệm về vụ này, còn nếu pha đúng, em đổ vào 1 cái chén nhựa đựng chè gồm epo và cát chờ keo khô 2 ngày em dùng dây đục tường và búa to nện rất mạnh nhưng chỉ có dấu đục ở trên nền còn ko thấy dấu nứt đâu cả, nếu thêm nan sắt bên trong thì sẻ rất cứng

mấy vụ này em làm trước khi làm con C dự định sẻ đổ cho con C mà đến h vẩn chưa đổ, h aha

PS: em còn cây vis me duble nut dài 800 hành trình dc 420 , bước 8 phi 20 ^^, yêu ko anh

----------

blueocean

----------


## Nam CNC

không yêu nhé biển xanh , muốn ngon nên chọn visme bi XY giống nhau, cùng ren, cùng loại và cùng hãng luôn , nếu thế chỉ còn Z và càng không yêu cái ren 8 này hehehehe.

Làm Cframe là phải tính tới cân bằng trọng lượng cho Z , tìm 2 cây ben chống đẩy mở cửa xe hơi là vừa , hành trình 300 hơi hiếm, còn cân bằng qua trọng lượng hệ ròng rọc thì tốn tiền mua sắt mua chì lắm à nha.

----------

blueocean

----------


## CKD

Mình thì lăn tăn mấy vấn đề:
1. Epoxy tự cân bằng là như thế nào, mình chưa hình dung được. Nếu theo cách mình hiểu thì loại keo này khá loãng, bạn đổ keo và để nó tự cân bằng (theo trọng lực) để tạo thành mặt phẳng. Nếu đúng vậy thì độ nhớt & thời gian đông đặc có ảnh hưởng nhiều đến kết quả.

2. Việc dùng epoxy để tạo bề mặt & hổ trợ căn chỉnh, lắp khoảng trống & chống rung thì mình cũng đã áp dụng nhiều trong các máy cnc DIY cả trong con C frame của mình (xem thêm về C frame của CKD ở đây). Cho hiệu quả & độ chính xác của sp khá tốt. Nhưng tạo mặt phẳng thì mình chưa làm, đa phần mình đều cho lên máy phay để gia công lại bề mặt.

3. Do kết cấu bạn mới thể hiện X & Y nên chưa hình dung được tổng thể & các liên kết giữa Y & Z.. nên chưa có được đánh giá chung về độ cứng vững của phần khung. Việc thiết kế cẩn thận sẽ giúp cho quá trình chế tạo con máy dễ hơn rất nhiều. Ngoài ra cũng giúp ta khắc phục được nhiều nhược điểm từ trong khâu thiết kế. Tránh được các trường hợp đang chế tạo thì gặp các khó khăn không tháo gở được, phải làm lại từ đầu.

----------


## CKD

Việc chỉnh vuông mặt XY & Z được mình thực hiện qua 02 giai đoạn.
A - Giai đoạn 01: Chỉnh vuông khung trục Y với khung trục Z (khung máy) thông qua liên kết mặt bích giữa phần khung đứng & khung ngang. Việc cân chỉnh được thực hiện qua 02 việc.
- Bôi một lớp xáp (paraphine) mỏng vào ốc lục giác(có cả lục giác chìm) dùng vào việc lắp ghép cũng như vào mặt bích & vị trí lắp ghép. Nếu có sơn chống dính, sơn lớp mỏng là hay nhất.
- Hiệu chỉnh & rà Z với thước ke. Hiệu chỉnh bằng cách siết hoặc nhả các ốc lục giác ở 2 bích chân khung Z.
---- Xiết các ốc lục giác để kéo mặt bích ở góc có ốc lục giác xuống.
---- Xiết các ốc lục giác chìm để nâng mặt bích ở góc có ốc lục giác lên.
---- Tuần tự & luân phiên ở các góc của 02 mặt bích, xiết & nhả đồng thời giữa các ốc lục giác cũng như các lục giác chìm ở các góc cho đến khi độ vuông đạt yêu cầu.
- Đổ eboxy để lắp đầy vào các khe hở xuất hiện giữa 02 mặt bích & bề mặt khung trục Y.
- Đợi thời gian cho keo chết, xiết chặt thêm (xiết đều) các ốc lục giác để tăng độ cứng mối ghép.
- Kiểm tra lại lần cuối (có không đạt cũng chịu.. vì keo khô rồi.. khó mà hiệu chỉnh lại.

_Làm việc này tay bẩn nên không có tí ảnh nào cả. Lần sau có làm sẽ cố có ảnh minh họa cho sinh động._

B - Giai đoạn 02: khi lắp trục Z vẫn có thể điều chỉnh thêm theo mặt Oxz & Oyz vì các mối ghép bằng ốc & ở 2 mặt phẳng khác nhau. Lỗ ốc có độ rơ nên có thể chỉnh được 1 góc nhỏ.

Đính kèm 905

----------

blueocean

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em cũng đang hóng hớt vụ epoxi tự cân bằng, em cũng hiểu quy tắc chất lỏng tự cân bằng theo trọng lực nhưng nó ko thể nào phẳng như gương để gá ray, bởi vì nó là dạng sệt ,chắc phải đưa lên phay lại hoặc có phương pháp khác,

----------


## thuhanoi

> em cũng đang hóng hớt vụ epoxi tự cân bằng, em cũng hiểu quy tắc chất lỏng tự cân bằng theo trọng lực nhưng nó ko thể nào phẳng như gương để gá ray, bởi vì nó là dạng sệt ,chắc phải đưa lên phay lại hoặc có phương pháp khác,


Em thì không ủng hộ phương án keo epoxy này (mặc dù em không làm máy)

----------


## itanium7000

Tại sao không có phương án gia công làm sao gắn cột trụ trục Z vào bệ là nó phải vuông góc luôn chứ còn nếu hiệu chỉnh được thì độ cứng vững có còn đảm bảo?. Em đang nghiên cứu C Frame nên đang quan tâm vấn đề này.

----------


## nhatson

em thik pan tham khảo các mẫu có sẵn
skyfire cnc

----------

anhcos, blueocean, Nam CNC, quanghung108, thucongmynghe79, writewin

----------


## nhatson

tormach 1100 & 770
http://www.tormach.com/uploads/739/U..._view-pdf.html
http://www.tormach.com/uploads/429/P..._view-pdf.html

lắp ráp trục Z

----------


## nhatson

còn máy lớn thường họ ko tiết kiệm băng máy, bàn T slot chạy trên băng, ko tận dụng gắn ray trên bàn T

----------

blueocean, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái khó khăn của cframe là đây , vì nó phục vụ chế đồ part , gia công kim loại chủ yếu nên đòi hỏi độ vuông và song song phải chuẩn , Cframe em đã làm và đã chia sẽ với anh em quy trình em lắp ráp rồi. Cái khó khăn của em là không có máy lớn để gia công nguyên khối từ rãnh lắp ray và mặt vuông góc của trụ lắp Z , và cũng theo nguyên tắc xa xưa , thiếu đâu đắp đó và kết quả không tệ lắm ... con máy cũ của em đã làm mấy năm , đến bây giờ kiểm tra thì vẫn giữ được độ vuông góc Z với XY ( có chêm coca hehehe ).


              Nhà vườn có tiêu chuẩn lắp ráp nhà vườn , cái quan trong khi gia công sản phẩm , sản phẩm làm ra đạt yêu cầu kích thước là quá ok , sản phẩm chủ yếu phục vụ nhu cầu cá nhân hay cho mấy anh em thân quen nên cũng không cần đạt chuẩn gì cả , chứ nếu phải đạt chuẩn gì đó để dễ dàng thương mại thì em chơi luôn cái máy mới cho nó an toàn.


       Bác Nhất Sơn cho em tài liệu kiểm tra Z của con tormach được không ? em chưa thấy hình ảnh hay video kiểm tra bằng đồng hồ so cho món này... có xem 1 số máy TQ kiểm tra , máy tụi nó làm chuẩn kinh hồn nhất là mấy em milling cnc .

----------

dinhythb1

----------


## Nam CNC

Cframe thì cứ từ từ lắp ráp, xong module nào thì kiểm tra kỹ món đó , như xong Y thì kiểm tra song song ray , đồng phẳng ray ( do bác dùng eboxy nên chú ý ) đồng thời khi lắp mặt bích cũng phải kiểm tra mặt bích song song ray luôn vì trục X chồng lên trục Y mà . Tiếp theo thì X cũng phải kiểm tra như trục Y , với em khi lắp XY xong , chưa bàn tới vuông , em kiểm tra song song bằng cách gắn đồng hồ so dò trên mặt bàn , bất cứ điểm nào trên mặt bàn thì kim đồng hồ phải đứng im hay chỉ nhảy trong phạm vi cho phép ( 0.02/300mm) nhớ là kim tiếp xúc mặt bàn nha mấy chú, chứ nó không tiếp xúc tưởng đứng im ru mình là đỉnh của đỉnh thi toi hehehehe.

----------


## ít nói

Máu lắm rồi chỉ đợi một chút đạn nữa là em quyết tâm làm H frame tiêu chuẩn úc .ki khung đúc xong em cần ít ray vuông g7 cụ Nam giúp nhé

----------


## blueocean

@Thắng
Anh nghe theo bác Nam, cũng muốn dùng vitme lớn nhất bước 5 thôi. Cám ơn em!

@CKD
Cám ơn bác đã giải thích cụ thể phần canh chỉnh. Hướng làm của em cũng giống như những gì bác đã nêu.

@thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi
Cái epoxy về độ cứng thì ok rồi. Còn về độ bằng phẳng của epoxy, sau khi pha nó khá là lỏng, khi nào làm thực tế mình sẽ kiểm tra lại độ bằng phẳng của nó. Nếu không được thì đục ra lại thực hiện phương án khác.

@nhatson
Mình cũng đang hướng đến kiểu thiết kế của skyfire nhưng chắc về độ chuyên nghiệp không thể bằng nó được.

Cám ơn các bác!

----------


## nhatson

> @Thắng
> Anh nghe theo bác Nam, cũng muốn dùng vitme lớn nhất bước 5 thôi. Cám ơn em!
> 
> @CKD
> Cám ơn bác đã giải thích cụ thể phần canh chỉnh. Hướng làm của em cũng giống như những gì bác đã nêu.
> 
> @thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi
> Cái epoxy về độ cứng thì ok rồi. Còn về độ bằng phẳng của epoxy, sau khi pha nó khá là lỏng, khi nào làm thực tế mình sẽ kiểm tra lại độ bằng phẳng của nó. Nếu không được thì đục ra lại thực hiện phương án khác.
> 
> ...


em có mấy tấm hình skyfire, con đầu tiên nó dùng DMG mori seike để gia công, mấy con sau tự nó xử nó, máy bị virut ăn, hỏi cụ guc chưa ra, đang có gắng

b.r

----------


## nhatson

vai trục z bụ có vẻ quan trọng

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Thấy các bác đang bàn đến vấn đề máy C Frame nên cho em hỏi ké tí :
Em có cục sắt hình thù như dưới đây : Hình như nó là cái bộ phận ép dùng khí nén thì phải, nặng gần 30kg. Em thấy các mặt lắp ghép vuông góc đều được phay phẳng , khối sắt ở phần đầu có thể chỉnh cao thấp theo rãnh cũng được phay phẳng. Với kích thước kèm theo thì có thể dùng làm bộ khung mang trục Z ở phần đầu để chế con máy C Frame mini được không ?

URL=http://s916.photobucket.com/user/vumanhtuong1/media/1_zpseec1a665.jpg.html][/URL]

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái này đẹp quá rồi còn gì nữa mà không phang ngay 1 con đi bác. Kích 150 bác làm một tấm thép dày dài hơn (ví dụ 400 chẳng hạn) ốp lên phía trên là đẹp chán

----------


## ngocpham

Cục sắt này + với bàn chữ thập là quá đẹp cho 1 con C-frame đó anh.
(Anh làm cho em đu theo  :Big Grin: )

----------


## biết tuốt

bán đê bạn ơi  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

em nhầm, skyfire gia công bằng máy china

----------


## nhatson

em đoán món này để lấy dấu khoan lỗ bát cái mount motor đúng ko ta?

----------


## nhatson

em gặp con này ngoài bãi, khoan taro, trượt và vít me rất là khiêm tốn

----------


## CKD

> còn máy lớn thường họ ko tiết kiệm băng máy, bàn T slot chạy trên băng, ko tận dụng gắn ray trên bàn T


Vầy thì độ cứng vững sẽ cao hơn nhiều bác ạ. Vì phôi & gia công bao giờ nó cũng nằm trong không gian của trục Y.

----------


## CKD

> em đoán món này để lấy dấu khoan lỗ bát cái mount motor đúng ko ta?


Vụ này là nó lắp cái motor mount cho đồng tâm với trục vit thôi bác.. lỗ khoan thì đã tính toán & khoan từ khi chưa lắp chi tiết.. nhưng nó có độ rơ và chuyển vị nhất định. Lắp cái định tâm bằng nhôm vào.. sau đó xiết ốc là xong, không cần phải lăn tăn.

----------


## blueocean

Thấy trên hình sao máy nó làm thanh trượt dư ra vậy nhỉ?

----------


## CKD

> Thấy trên hình sao máy nó làm thanh trượt dư ra vậy nhỉ?


Có thể nó dùng để đở cover che bụi đó bác.

----------


## blueocean

Mây hum nay bận chạy hàng, ko có thời gian tiếp tục vẽ, thôi đành úp cái ray NSK mới nhận của bác Quảng. Nó sẽ nằm trên trục Z của máy, tối nay rãnh rỗi vẽ vời tiếp cho các bác chém chơi  :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

Tiếp tục các bác!
Em tiếp tục thiết kế căn bản trước, ok kết cấu rồi sẽ tiếp tục chi tiết hơn các phần còn lại cho hoàn chỉnh.
- Tổng thể trụ Z



E hàn 4 cây H100 vào làm trụ. Mặt đế hàn tấm sắt 16ly, chân đế cũng hàn tấm 16ly bít lại. 2 tấm khoan và taro 8 con ốc 12. E có thể hiện lớp epoxy màu đỏ giữa 2 tấm sẽ bơm vào sau khi canh chỉnh. Trên trụ em cũng làm epoxy cân bằng để bắt ray và gối đỡ vít me.
Về phần gá spindle. Em lót 2 tấm nhôm cân bằng giữa block và áo nút. Sau đó đệm 1 tấm mặt bích 20ly liên kết ray và vitme. Mặt bích em tính khoan và taro 6 con vít 8 để bắt cần vương ra. Cái cần vương này em làm bằng 2 khúc H100. Sau đó lại 1 tấm 20 ly nữa liên kết giữa spindle và cần vương này. Các khe hở giữa mặt nhôm và cái cần vương bằng H100 đó em sẽ bít bằng epoxy luôn cho mặt tiếp xúc tốt sau khi canh chỉnh vuông góc.

- Chi tiết liên kết trụ và đế. Có 4 con ốc nhỏ ở 4 goc là để tinh chính vuông ạ!

Hy vọng các bác hiểu em nói gì!
Mong các bác góp ý tiếp!

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## thucongmynghe79

đang hóng bác, em mới tậu một cây C của ép thủy lực, nặng 300k , giá 15k.kg. để theo dõi bài của bác em phang ngay con này để chế cháo chơi

----------


## Nam CNC

sai thiết kế rồi , nếu Y=300 , thì từ mặt bích Z đến tâm spindle phải là 300 , chưa tính các thiết bị gắn thêm , vỏ che nước thì phải thêm 1 ít lên đến 350, nhìn hình chưa đạt tới 200 , có thiết kế sai không chú ?


Chân Z thệm nhiều gân để tăng độ rộng cùa chân đế gá trục Z ,mình đã test nhiều khung máy mình chế thì thấy cái trục này bị tác động xoắn được  tạo ra khi có phản lực cắt của dao theo phương X lớn hơn lả tác động trực tiếp theo chiều y ( gá đồng hồ so chỉa vào spindle nose là biết liền.)

----------

blueocean, cuong, nhatson, thucongmynghe79

----------


## emptyhb

> sai thiết kế rồi , nếu Y=300 , thì từ mặt bích Z đến tâm spindle phải là 300 , chưa tính các thiết bị gắn thêm , vỏ che nước thì phải thêm 1 ít lên đến 350, nhìn hình chưa đạt tới 200 , có thiết kế sai không chú ?
> 
> 
> Chân Z thệm nhiều gân để tăng độ rộng cùa chân đế gá trục Z ,mình đã test nhiều khung máy mình chế thì thấy cái trục này bị tác động xoắn được  tạo ra khi có phản lực cắt của dao theo phương X lớn hơn lả tác động trực tiếp theo chiều y ( gá đồng hồ so chỉa vào spindle nose là biết liền.)


Bác Nam ơi, em nghĩ là trục Y có thể trượt ra vào, nên mình chỉ cần từ tâm spindle tới mặt bích gá trục Z là 200 là đủ rồi chứ? như vậy hành trình tối đa của Y cũng gần 400 rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

thử gá 1 phôi ngang 300 theo trục Y , tâm dao nằm giữa , thì hết 150mm nằm phía trong rồi, để cắt điểm đầu mút 300 thì cả 300 nắm phía trong thì cái cần 200 cắt bắng tia nước luôn quá hehehee.

----------

blueocean, KDD

----------


## emptyhb

> thử gá 1 phôi ngang 300 theo trục Y , tâm dao nằm giữa , thì hết 150mm nằm phía trong rồi, để cắt điểm đầu mút 300 thì cả 300 nắm phía trong thì cái cần 200 cắt bắng tia nước luôn quá hehehee.


Hehe đúng là bác làm nhiều kinh nghiệm có khác, em lại cứ hình dung như kết cấu máy H, phôi không ảnh hưởng gì. Máy C này thì lại bị vướng phôi ;D

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái mặt Z kia sao bác không hàn cho liền 1 khối lấy vững nhỉ. Theo hình thì mặt gá spindle của bác // mặt bắt vào con trượt, gia công 2 mặt // không quá khoai mờ lại được khoản vững, khỏi căn chỉnh cho mệt.

----------

blueocean

----------


## nhatson

http://lenjgullotta.wordpress.com/category/cnc-mill/

----------

blueocean, Nam CNC

----------


## blueocean

Chẹp chẹp, máy đẹp bác nhatson ơi. Đáng học tập!  :Smile:

----------


## itanium7000

Em thấy nếu đúc được thì làm kiểu này:



Còn không đúc được thì làm kiểu này:





Có ổn không nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

> Chẹp chẹp, máy đẹp bác nhatson ơi. Đáng học tập!


mấy chú dông au diy cũng dữ làm ah, để em kiếm, ko biết để link lạc đâu rồi

b.r

----------


## CKD

@blueocean
Bác ghép khung đứng cho Z thế này thì làm sao hàn mối tiếp giáp ở giữa 04 cây I hả bác? nếu không hàn được thì có thể sẽ bị rung động khi làm việc. Nếu không hàn em nghĩ phải đổ epoxy cho nguyên cái ụ này thì mới ngon được ạ.

----------

blueocean

----------


## CKD

> Em thấy nếu đúc được thì làm kiểu này:


Cái này hình như được hình thành bằng công nghệ đúc epoxy-granite thì phải, nhớ mại mại là vậy.

----------

itanium7000, thucongmynghe79

----------


## cuong

Em không rành về kỹ thuật nên có thắc mắc : keo eboxi khi chưa khô hình như có lực căng bề mặt nữa làm sao bác để vậy bắt ray trượt, v.v.. vô được. Còn nếu sau cùng cũng phải đưa lên thớt để phay thì sao không để vậy phay trực tiếp lên khung sắt luôn. Cái trục z sao không hàn mặt bích lớn bằng đế sắt luôn để có chỗ hàn gân tăng cứng cho đúng ý bác Nam hihi, ốc tăng chỉnh em nghĩ bác nên dùng tuyệt chiêu Heniken của bác nam thì hơn. Máy này là máy mẹ thì phải kiếm chỗ phay giường thật tốt thôi bác ạ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

@cuong
Nếu kiếm được máy phay đủ lớn để làm dự án thì đơn giản còn gì để nói. Đáng nói ở đây là... đâu phải chổ nào cũng có thể tìm chổ phay gia công. Tìm được rồi thì họ có chịu gia công hay không. Chịu gia công rồi thì họ có làm cẩn thận và như ý mình hay không. Nếu chịu làm cẩn thận & như ý mình thì.. chi phí có chịu nổi hay không?... Bla bla... nói chung là việc đi thuê làm nói nghe thì dễ.. nhưng làm không dễ đâu à nha. Cái này mình kinh nghiệm đầy mình, bị chổ gia công dợt cho cũng đờ rồi.

Tráng & đệm epoxy được mấy cái thuận lợi.
- Epoxy tuy cứng nhưng không dai (hay nói là giòn, hoặc chính xác là chịu nén nhưng không chịu kéo). Nên có thể dể dàng phay lại bằng máy yếu xìu... Máy yêu hay khỏe gì thì cũng là của mình hoặc bạn mình nên có thể tùy nghi. Kết quả chính xác đến mức nào thì tùy vào phương pháp & cẩn thận đo đạt cân chỉnh của người thực hiện.
- Epoxy khi chưa đông cứng thì ở dạng lỏng.. nên có thể len lỏi vào các gốc, hốc kín mà các loại khác khó mà làm được. Đảm bộ độ điền đầy khe hở tốt nhất.
- Keo cứng đến mức nào thì tùy vào loại keo cũng như tỷ lệ pha trộn.

----------

minhtriet

----------


## CKD

Trong công nghiệp chế tạo máy dùng keo epoxy nhiều lắm à.. tại các bác chưa hình dung hết công dụng của nó đấy thôi.

@blueocean
Mà bác định dùng cách gì để bơm keo epoxy thế ạ. Em thấy tụi tây nó làm.. mà dụng cụ thì em không có nên bó tay ạ.

----------

cuong

----------


## lekimhung

Cho em hỏi có phải keo này là keo mà mấy cha làm điện tử hay pha với ximang để giấu bí quyết kiếm cơm không vậy ạ.

----------


## blueocean

Dự án này cố gắng tự làm nhất có thể chứ phay sắt được bên ngoài tốt thì còn gì bằng.
Tất cả các bước thực hiện đều là dự tính, mình lấy ý kiến phản hồi của các bác để lên một bản mẫu thiết kế dễ thực hiện nhất nhưng vẫn đảm bảo độ chính xác và chuyên nghiệp một tý với mong muốn các bạn trên diễn đàn sẽ có một lựa chọn để làm 1 con máy C.
Về phần epoxy có đủ sự cân bằng và cứng cáp để đáp ứng nhu cầu ko thì khi mình thực hiện sẽ kiểm nghiệm cho chính xác.
@CKD bơm epoxy thì dùng xylanh để bơm thôi hay cứ thế mà đổ. Y bác là thế nào ạ?

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nếu bác chơi keo epoxy vậy khi mặt nào đổ keo thì phải dựng thành lên à, hay có chiêu độc vậy bác

----------


## blueocean

Phải dựng thành lên bác ạ!

----------


## thuhanoi

> Phải dựng thành lên bác ạ!


Khi nào bác đổ keo cho tiểu đệ học với nhé

----------


## CKD

Em chưa thử dùng xylanh bơm xem thế nào nên không dám khẳng định. Tụi tây thì nó có máy bơm định lượng, bơm resin & hardner với tỷ lệ nhất định.. chỉ hòa trộn ngay đầu phun thôi.

----------

cuong

----------


## blueocean

E thì trộn keo trước khi bơm. Khi nào trộn keo va thử nghiệm e sẽ cố gắng chụp hình hay quay lại cho các bác tham khảo.

----------


## blueocean

Em lục được cái mẫu thử của epoxy up lên cho các bác coi. Cái này em trộn epoxy với tỷ lệ thấp hỗn hợp cát, thạch anh...của nó (ko phải đồ VLXD đâu các bác) sao cho độ lỏng tốt để nó có thể tự san phẳng bề mặt. Phải nói là rất cứng, để lấy cái nẹp ra em phải dùng đục và búa phang vào nó mới vỡ ra được. Em thử bề mặt bằng đục phang vào rất cứng, giống như bác phang vào bê tông vậy.

----------

cuong

----------


## blueocean

Em bổ sung một tý về thông số của nó để các bác có ý kiến chư em cũng không hiểu mấy cái thông số này lắm:
- Cường độ nén > 100 N/mm2 (sau 7 ngày  & 27oC), tiêu chuẩn ASTM C-349
- Cường độ uốn 35 N/mm2 (sau 7 ngày  & 27oC),tiêu chuẩn ASTM C-348
- Cường độ kết nối 3 N/mm2(bê tông hỏng) (sau 28 ngày & 27oC)
- Modul young 18000 N/mm

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em bổ sung một tý về thông số của nó để các bác có ý kiến chư em cũng không hiểu mấy cái thông số này lắm:
> - Cường độ nén > 100 N/mm2 (sau 7 ngày  & 27oC), tiêu chuẩn ASTM C-349
> - Cường độ uốn 35 N/mm2 (sau 7 ngày  & 27oC),tiêu chuẩn ASTM C-348
> - Cường độ kết nối 3 N/mm2(bê tông hỏng) (sau 28 ngày & 27oC)
> - Modul young 18000 N/mm


Tầm sư học đạo mới được, chỗ mình cái nền nhà tráng sika nó bị bong, trám không ăn thua, có khi dùng cái này hợp lý nè. Khi nào ghé bác ucf học hỏi tý nhé

----------


## minhtriet

Mấy bác mua keo epoxy thông dụng là loại gì vậy? Mình chủ yếu dùng để dán nên hay mua mấy tiệm bán sơn PU hoặc cơ điện, họ trích ra 2 hủ như hủ sữa chua lúc trước đó, nhiều khi ko biết chất lượng thế nào, nếu có dạng như lon kín có thương hiệu thì tin tưởng hơn.

----------


## cuong

- bác CKD nói đúng đấy chứ trộn mà nó mau khô quá thì chưa đổ xong khuôn nó đã khô thì sao đổ được ta. em vừa hỏi bác google hình như máy trộn bán 6-7 triệu thì phải, thấy có cái khoan độ vào giống như để trộn vậy, nhưng mà chỉ có hộp keo và đóng rắn thôi, còn bột thạch anh và cát thì bỏ vào đâu ta.
- "bà  nội nó" lại có kiến thức về keo trong chế tạo  máy ( cứ học đôi khi có lúc lại dùng)

----------


## minhtriet

> - bác CKD nói đúng đấy chứ trộn mà nó mau khô quá thì chưa đổ xong khuôn nó đã khô thì sao đổ được ta. em vừa hỏi bác google hình như máy trộn bán 6-7 triệu thì phải, thấy có cái khoan độ vào giống như để trộn vậy, nhưng mà chỉ có hộp keo và đóng rắn thôi, còn bột thạch anh và cát thì bỏ vào đâu ta.
> - "bà  nội nó" lại có kiến thức về keo trong chế tạo  máy ( cứ học đôi khi có lúc lại dùng)


Keo epoxy cũng không phải nhanh khô đâu, mình nghĩ cũng cỡ 1h trong điều kiện nắng nó mới khô được. Còn trộn chắc chơi kiểu mấy ông xây dựng trộn bê tông thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

cuong

----------


## blueocean

Epoxy nay như nước đường mấy bác ạ, sánh sánh mà 1 ngày mới gọi là khô bề mặt, 2 ngày có thể thi công nhẹ, 7 ngày mới đủ độ cứng.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Khoa C3

Em tưởng nhìn nó giống mật ong chứ lị  :Embarrassment:

----------


## minhtriet

> Em tưởng nhìn nó giống mật ong chứ lị


Mật ong thời nay toàn trộn nước đường mà bác  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Chắc là keo ni *Sikadur 42 VN* bác bluocean nhỉ - Ở chỗ đại lý này có bán luôn cát thạch anh để trộn vào

----------


## blueocean

Cũng là chủng loại sika nhưng mình mua loại chất lỏng 2 thành phần thôi, cát thach anh mua riêng rồi về tự trộn theo ý mình.

----------


## blueocean

Trong quá trình thiết kế lại, e đang gặp khó khăn với cái cần vương đỡ spindle. Như bác Nam nói nó vương phải hơn 300 nên thấy ko cân với máy. Ko biết cái trụ có đỡ nổi không? Các bác có cao kiếm gì ko ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Trong quá trình thiết kế lại, e đang gặp khó khăn với cái cần vương đỡ spindle. Như bác Nam nói nó vương phải hơn 300 nên thấy ko cân với máy. Ko biết cái trụ có đỡ nổi không? Các bác có cao kiếm gì ko ạ.


Bác cắt thép dày theo hình dạng của cây thước palme ấy là rất ok, tính ra thép cắt cũng không đắt lắm mà đẹp nữa. Ở Đà nẵng bác biết chỗ nào cắt dây không vậy.

----------


## blueocean

Ý là thế nào bác thuhanoi?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ý là thế nào bác thuhanoi?


Ý là bác định dung mấy cây I hàn lại đó, ý em là thay bằng 1/2 chữ C ấy (cắt luôn bằng máy cắt dây cho nó đẹp). Cái cần 1/2 chữ C ấy chịu lực vô biên.

----------


## Khoa C3

Làm luôn như em nè, nghĩ nhiều làm gì, cái của bác gia công dễ hơn của em nữa.

Về phần thân trụ Z, theo như hình thì thân Z của bác có 2 khoang rỗng, cái đế trụ bác làm rỗng ra, phần đế Y chỗ lắp Z bác hàn vài thanh sắt to vào đó làm xương, căn chỉnh xong đổ bê tông vào lõi Z. Yên tâm mà chơi sắt.

----------

blueocean, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Làm luôn như em nè, nghĩ nhiều làm gì, cái của bác gia công dễ hơn của em nữa.
> 
> Về phần thân trụ Z, theo như hình thì thân Z của bác có 2 khoang rỗng, cái đế trụ bác làm rỗng ra, phần đế Y chỗ lắp Z bác hàn vài thanh sắt to vào đó làm xương, căn chỉnh xong đổ bê tông vào lõi Z. Yên tâm mà chơi sắt.


Cái spindle trong này giống cái màu vàng của bác Nam CC nhỉ, hay bác Nam tháo ra sơn lại nhẩy

----------


## Khoa C3

Nó chỉ là cái đầu BT30 ATC thôi bác ợ.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

em ko thấy có cái draw bar để giữ đuôi bt nhỉ

----------


## writewin

máy anh Khoa đến đâu rồi ah, hôm trước hình như anh có nhờ em vẻ mấy cái bánh đai mà ko nhớ em vẻ chưa ^^, nếu chưa để em vẻ lại ah


epoxi thì có 2 loại cứng và mềm, chủ yếu là dùng cứng để gia tăng kết cấu của máy, như anh Hải nói nếu đúng thì tối thiểu 1 đến 2 ngày mới đông cứng hoàn toàn, còn chờ đến 7 ngày thì em chưa nghe đến bao h có lẻ anh cho thiếu xúc tác B5

đa phần em pha trên cân điện tử cho đúng tỷ lệ hoặc canh đo theo vạch trên chai ^^, pha keo cho thêm vào phụ gia như bột đá hoặc sỏi nhỏ rồi dùng máy khoan để trộn, đổ vào khuôn rồi cho đèn vàng 70W chiếu vào và để trong hộp kín và thời gian là từ 3 h chiều đến 8h sáng hôm sau là cứng lắm rồi, dùng búa đập ko bể cái chén chè cúng 

@anh Hải: chiều nay có đi ngang xưởng anh mà anh ko mở cửa nên về ^^

----------

nhatson

----------


## culitruong

Làm máy  Epoxy nè : sao không ai hỏi tui hết vậy ta

----------


## nhatson

em thấy cái spindle mài khuôn thôi ah  :Frown:

----------


## culitruong

> em thấy cái spindle mài khuôn thôi ah


đang gia công làm phẳng bề mặt epoxy bằng máy cnc tiêu chuẩn G7  :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

Có biết đâu mà hỏi trời. Bác làm epoxy gì mà phải gia công lại vậy?
@thắng 
Chiều có việc nên đi hết. Cái 7 ngày là anh nói theo catalog chư thường 2 ngày là anh gia công luôn rồi :Smile:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> đang gia công làm phẳng bề mặt epoxy bằng máy cnc tiêu chuẩn G7


bác cho em ít thông tin về loại này đi bác, em cần biết về nó

----------


## blueocean

À mà e chưa tiếp xúc BT30 nên đang băng khoăn nhờ các bác giúp. E tính mua đầu BT của TQ sẵn puly và dây đai loại thay bằng tay, về đây mình kiếm cái motor cho nó đc ko? Mà motor gì có thể đáp ứng được. Còn mấy cái đầu để gắn mũi no giữ vào đầu BT kiểu gì? Các bác tư vấn để mua ko thiếu, đặt lại mất thời gian.

----------


## culitruong

> bác cho em ít thông tin về loại này đi bác, em cần biết về nó


Cái này là cái thân máy tiện làm được chắc củng mấy năm rồi, nói chung là khá ổn. Lấy búa đập vô thì tưng cây búa ra chứ nó không hề hấn gì.

Nói chung tiêu chuẩn G7 của tớ khá cao nên khó ai làm được, tớ củng không dám làm lại lần nữa. Sau này có làm thì cứ sắt mà phang cho nhanh.

Có điều lưu ý là thằng này sau khi trộn đá, cát....không có lỏng như ta nghĩ nên muốn len lỏi vô ngóc ngách gì gì đó thì khó à nha.

Còn thông tin gì thì hỏi mới biết đường mà mò.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Cái này là cái thân máy tiện làm được chắc củng mấy năm rồi, nói chung là khá ổn. Lấy búa đập vô thì tưng cây búa ra chứ nó không hề hấn gì.
> 
> Nói chung tiêu chuẩn G7 của tớ khá cao nên khó ai làm được, tớ củng không dám làm lại lần nữa. Sau này có làm thì cứ sắt mà phang cho nhanh.
> 
> Có điều lưu ý là thằng này sau khi trộn đá, cát....không có lỏng như ta nghĩ nên muốn len lỏi vô ngóc ngách gì gì đó thì khó à nha.


vậy à, bác ở Sài gòn hay chổ nào , hôm nào em lên bác mời cafe, em khoái chế chứ ko thích mua sẳn,lên bác xin it bí kip về mở tiệm cơ khí làm lồng chim,,,hic, chọc bác chơi chứ em định đầu tư cho mình một căn phòng cơ khí tại nhà, mượn topic của chủ thớt nói tùm lum đây, sory chủ thớt nhé

----------


## anhcos

> Cái này là cái thân máy tiện làm được chắc củng mấy năm rồi, nói chung là khá ổn. Lấy búa đập vô thì tưng cây búa ra chứ nó không hề hấn gì.
> 
> Nói chung tiêu chuẩn G7 của tớ khá cao nên khó ai làm được, tớ củng không dám làm lại lần nữa. Sau này có làm thì cứ sắt mà phang cho nhanh.
> 
> Có điều lưu ý là thằng này sau khi trộn đá, cát....không có lỏng như ta nghĩ nên muốn len lỏi vô ngóc ngách gì gì đó thì khó à nha.
> 
> Còn thông tin gì thì hỏi mới biết đường mà mò.


Muốn vô ngóc ngách thì kiếm cái dầm rung be bé, dùng như kiểu dân xây dựng lùa bê tông vô mấy khe đó bác.

----------


## blueocean

Lại tiếp tục chỉnh sửa vẻ vời, từ ý kiến đóng góp của các bác, em có điều chỉnh lại thiết kế. Căn bản cũng như cũ nhưng em thay H100 bằng I200, gia cố thêm ke kiếc, gân guốc đồ vào cho chắc. Mời các bác chém tiếp:






Cám ơn mọi ý kiến đóng góp của các bác!

----------

CKD, Khoa C3, nhatson, thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

con này bác làm ăn sắt luôn em nghĩ chắc vô tư, nhìn kết cấu khủng nhỉ, hóng tiếp

----------


## thuhanoi

> con này bác làm ăn sắt luôn em nghĩ chắc vô tư, nhìn kết cấu khủng nhỉ, hóng tiếp


Máy dạng này chỉ có gia công sắt mới bỏ công bác à. Đến lúc này em mới ngộ ra epoxy cũng được việc đấy chứ - làm xong hàn chằng chit it cộng thép 20 vô trong ruột rồi đổ epxy vào thảnh khối chắc là vững lắm lắm

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thật ra em cũng đã từng làm chung 1 đồng chí cơ khí bật 3/7 ( em làm mãng khác nhé, ko bác hiểu nhầm )theo như bác này nói vấn đề phay sắt nó kinh nghiệm rất nhiều, chỉ cần máy móc thiết bị chuẩn thì mọi sản phẩm đều đạt nhưng ko có nghĩa là tay ngang làm được, thợ giỏi, đò nghề tốt, cộng tâm huyết = tuyệt đỉnh công phu cơ khí....hic, em ngu quá, lúc trước cha mẹ cho đi học cơ khí mà ứ chịu,giờ già rồi lạm đam mê mới đau
vụ epoxy này rất hay, như chủ thớt nói đổ rồi bắt ray luôn em mới ráng hóng,

----------


## Khoa C3

> À mà e chưa tiếp xúc BT30 nên đang băng khoăn nhờ các bác giúp. E tính mua đầu BT của TQ sẵn puly và dây đai loại thay bằng tay, về đây mình kiếm cái motor cho nó đc ko? Mà motor gì có thể đáp ứng được. Còn mấy cái đầu để gắn mũi no giữ vào đầu BT kiểu gì? Các bác tư vấn để mua ko thiếu, đặt lại mất thời gian.


Cái cắt BT30 như của em ở trang trước chưa có đầu giữ dao,

Cái này để cho ATC 




Hoạt động của thằng atc 



Ở loại ko ATC thì thay cái chốt kia = 1 cây ren dài tới cuối thân đầu cắt(chỗ gắn puli) rồi xiết ốc.

Tiết kiệm bác có thể mua 1 cái đầu BT30er16 rồi mua cán c16er20 hay 16 để gắn dao nhỏ


Về động cơ thì không cần phải xoắn lắm, cứ êm là được. Em đang kéo đầu NT30 = động cơ 1kw,1400rpm không có biến tần, dao 8 ăn sắt 2mm F=120 êm ru.

----------

blueocean, Gamo, KDD

----------


## blueocean

Cám ơn bác!
Em hiểu rồi, vậy cần phải có cây ren dài để giữ đầu giữ dao.
- Giờ nếu cần dùng dao end mill em mua cái:

- Nếu dùng face mill này

thì mua thêm cái n
phải không ạ?

----------


## nhatson

đầu bt-er có nhiều lạoi, dài 50 , dài 70, dài 100 ah

đầu phay khỏa mặt có nhiều chuẩn, chuôi bt với đầu giữ cũng có vài size, chú ý mua cho đúng với chuẩn của đầu khỏa

----------


## nhatson



----------

blueocean

----------


## nhatson

em đi bãi rã máy, thấy máy đời cao hay có cơ cấu chặn trượt thế nay

----------


## Khoa C3

> Cám ơn bác!
> Em hiểu rồi, vậy cần phải có cây ren dài để giữ đầu giữ dao.


Tất nhiên bác mua đầu ATC về nhưng thay = tay cũng không ai cấm bác cả  :Big Grin: . Có ATC hay không là do mình DIY mà.

Bác vào đây coi http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/56...lot-do-ra-ngam có cả 2 loại: khóa đầu dao = ren và chốt lò xo.

----------

blueocean, nhatson

----------


## blueocean

Bắt đầu khởi động nào:
Cắt tạm ít sắt, có tý mà 47kg  :EEK!: 

Hàn đế, vãi cả tốn que hàn  :Smile: 

Và đây là phía sau của em:


Có mấy miếng mà tốn thời gian hàn gớm!

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ha ha, đã đến giờ gờ rồi hả anh Hải, hóng anh hổm rày

----------


## blueocean

Dự án của bác sao rồi, post chạy xem thế nào  :Smile:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## blueocean

Có bác nào thử anti backslash cho vitme bi chưa? Em tính mua thêm cái nút cho vào vitme cùi mía của em để khử rơ dùng cho con máy C cho nó  thêm chính xác, các bác thấy thế được ko?

----------


## nhatson

> Có bác nào thử anti backslash cho vitme bi chưa? Em tính mua thêm cái nút cho vào vitme cùi mía của em để khử rơ dùng cho con máy C cho nó  thêm chính xác, các bác thấy thế được ko?


haiz, thế thì cụ mua luôn con vit me duod nut ngay từ đầu cho nhanh  :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

Tiếc mấy cây vitme cũ cụ ạ, vẫn đang dòm ngó mà có bác nào bán đâu mới nghĩ ra cách đó.

----------


## Nam CNC

lúc tui bán chẳng ma nào thèm , vậy muốn mua không tui vào Tạ Uyên chắc lôi ra được, mà không biết còn không à nha , toàn thấy cây to tổ bố.

----------


## blueocean

> lúc tui bán chẳng ma nào thèm , vậy muốn mua không tui vào Tạ Uyên chắc lôi ra được, mà không biết còn không à nha , toàn thấy cây to tổ bố.


Thì bây giờ cũng chỉ có e thèm thôi mứ. Ko làm phiền bác Nam, cứ để em làm đã, e nghĩ xử lý dc. Với lại lên khuôn, hàn, ra lỗ hết rồi, giờ chỉnh lại nản quá!

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Dự án của bác sao rồi, post chạy xem thế nào


cũng xong rồi anh, đang test thử phay phả mặt đà máy cho chuẩn theo Z, lắp mặt bàn em post lên, cùi mía quấnh à, xoắn dữ, để 320, step 640 vận tốc 1000, gia tốc 1200, chạy cũng êm, mà ko biết đúng ko nữa, còn phải hóng nhiều

----------


## blueocean

để 320, 640 là sao bác? vân tốc gì mà có 1000, gia tốc 1200 :EEK!: . Máy bác chạy step hay HBS, step thì gia tốc 1200 cao quá đóa, để khoảng 500-600 thui. Vận tốc thì bác cứ cho ổn định nhất step 400rpm, HBS 1200rpm rồi nhân với bước vitme ra vận tốc lớn nhất.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## blueocean

Tiếp tục nào:
Đế

Trụ

Ghép thử

----------

Khoa C3, nhatson, writewin

----------


## katerman

Chắc Chủ thớt mới mài xong chụp hình liền nên hơi run tay  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Đế Z bác có làm thủng ở giữa để đổ bê tông không?

----------


## blueocean

> Đế Z bác có làm thủng ở giữa để đổ bê tông không?


Có thủng hết bác.

----------


## Khoa C3

Vậy bác hàn sẵn 1 cái trụ lớn giữa 6 lỗ ốc ở Y kia làm xương đi.

----------


## Nam CNC

sao hàn hết rồi , có cái máy to chơi nguyên khung luôn hay sao vậy ? HAHAH bác này thế nào cũng tốn tiền cho con spindle thôi , khung thế này mà chơi con spindle nước TQ thì í ẹ lắm à.... mua cái đầu ATC rồi DIY con AC servo kéo nữa là ok liền.

----------


## blueocean

> sao hàn hết rồi , có cái máy to chơi nguyên khung luôn hay sao vậy ? HAHAH bác này thế nào cũng tốn tiền cho con spindle thôi , khung thế này mà chơi con spindle nước TQ thì í ẹ lắm à.... mua cái đầu ATC rồi DIY con AC servo kéo nữa là ok liền.


Em phay luôn trên máy phay "giường" G9 của em  :Smile:  rồi con này sẽ chuẩn G9 luôn. Tạm thời dùng cai spin khí của TQ đã, có tiền thì múc BT30  :Smile: 
Update thiết kế:

----------

Nam CNC, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác này được 1 cái vẽ đẹp hahaha.

----------


## Khoa C3

Chi tiết chút nữa đi bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

à thêm 1 lời khuyên từ thực tế , phay kim loại văng vào người gặp mồ hôi ngứa dễ tè luôn , bác chịu khó thiết kế thành cái khung cao che hết như mấy cái máy công nghiệp luôn đi , nhớ tính toán hệ thống hồi nước cho kỹ nhé , phay kim loại mà không có nước tưới nguội là không được à.

----------

blueocean

----------


## Khoa C3

Trục X chưa đủ khoảng trống để lắp vitme nhỉ, bắt con trượt e cũng khó.

----------


## blueocean

> Trục X chưa đủ khoảng trống để lắp vitme nhỉ, bắt con trượt e cũng khó.


Sao ko đủ bác, bản rộng 200 luôn mà!

----------

zentic

----------


## Khoa C3

Theo hình thì hơi thiếu chiều cao, với mặt con trượt X Y có chỗ đè lên nhau ko có chỗ luồn ốc.

----------


## blueocean

À, e hiểu ý bác rồi. E cũng đã nghĩ đến và có cách để bắt.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> để 320, 640 là sao bác? vân tốc gì mà có 1000, gia tốc 1200. Máy bác chạy step hay HBS, step thì gia tốc 1200 cao quá đóa, để khoảng 500-600 thui. Vận tốc thì bác cứ cho ổn định nhất step 400rpm, HBS 1200rpm rồi nhân với bước vitme ra vận tốc lớn nhất.


thank bác , máy em vitme X 2020 em set vi bước 6400 tức 32 x 20 =640 , vận tốc 4000m gia tốc 800 , chạy nghe nặng nề quá

----------


## diy1102

> thank bác , máy em vitme X 2020 em set vi bước 6400 tức 32 x 20 =640 , vận tốc 4000m gia tốc 800 , chạy nghe nặng nề quá


Bác cho thông số driver và step của bác cụ thể xem nào? Em step 57, 3a, vitme 2010 mà sét 000mm, gia tốc 500 thấy chạy 5000mm, gia tốc 500 thấy chạy còn ok mà.
Ps: pác post sang topic của pác ấy cho nó hợp với lại thấy nó trôi đâu mất ấy.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## blueocean

Buồn buồn ngồi post video con máy to nhất e từng làm :Smile:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

con này XY chạy thanh răng hã bác

----------


## blueocean

> con này XY chạy thanh răng hã bác


X,Y thanh răng bác

----------


## blueocean

Hì hục mấy ngày mới được chừng này!

----------


## Khoa C3

Cẩn thận xong máy lại phải thay gạch lát nền  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

nhớ chơi hết khả năng nhé , khung càng cứng máy chạy càng êm , càng ngon. Công nhận mấy ông sau này làm máy chịu chơi thiệt, tui thấy mấy cái to to như vậy là hết xí quách rồi, nhờ xắm cái cẩu block động cơ xe hơi nên mới ráp được mấy em nặng nặng.

----------


## blueocean

Em chả có cẩu gì đâu bác, tập tạ thôi bác ơi!

----------


## blueocean

Phay tiếp trục Z

Lắp ray canh song song, chỉnh tới chỉnh lui nào nằm trong 1 vạch.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cái vụ epoxy anh bỏ rồi à, còn canh ray có so đồng hồ, như vậy quá chuẩn rồi nhỉ, em đang hóng kỹ thuật của bác, tiếp versong 2 máy gỗ, he he,có cnc gỗ này bắt tay vào làm cái 2 chắc đạt hơn, anh cho hỏi loại ốc cấy gỗ 4li ngoài đấy có ko, để cấy cho đtặ ray ấy mà,

----------


## blueocean

> cái vụ epoxy anh bỏ rồi à, còn canh ray có so đồng hồ, như vậy quá chuẩn rồi nhỉ, em đang hóng kỹ thuật của bác, tiếp versong 2 máy gỗ, he he,có cnc gỗ này bắt tay vào làm cái 2 chắc đạt hơn, anh cho hỏi loại ốc cấy gỗ 4li ngoài đấy có ko, để cấy cho đtặ ray ấy mà,


Tính làm epoxy cho tiện nhưng thôi phay tà tà cho nó chuẩn. Kỹ thuật epoxy để sau này làm con máy phay giường bê tông cốt thép cho nó hoành... :Smile:  Còn ốc cấy để ra hỏi xem đã, mà ray gì mà cấy ốc 4 li bé tý thế bác?

----------


## thucongmynghe79

sory bác, em nhầm, 5li chứ, bởi đa số ốc lục giác âm cho ray thường 5mm, mà ốc cấy mình toàn 6m nên ko thể làm được, buộc phải khoan thẳng qua bên kia bắt ốc,ko kĩ thuật cho lắm,em tìm sì gòn rồi chưa ra, lạ là ở Hố Nai chuyên nghành mộc mà hỏi ốc cấy chả ai biết nó là gì,xem trên wed thì có thấy để đủ loại size , đặt hàng số lượng vài trăm con nó ko nhận mới đau...

----------


## CKD

Thường thì ray
- 12 dùng ốc 3mm
- 15 dùng ốc 3 or 4mm
- 20 dùng ốc 5mm (một số đặc biệt dùng ốc 6mm luôn).
- 25 dùng ốc 6mm
- 30-32 dùng ốc 6-8mm

----------


## buithonamk42

Khi nào đến công đoạn đổ bê tông trục z, Hải hướng dẫn cụ thể nhé vì mình cũng có 1 bàn xy rồi, chỉ cần triển khai trục Z là xong, đang theo dõi và học tập cách làm trục Z của bạn.

----------


## blueocean

Đổ bê tông thì trộn bê tông đổ vào cái lỗ thôi mà, có gì để hướng dẫn ta!

----------


## thuhanoi

Dù có dùng eboxy bác cũng phải phay lại chứ nó không phẳng đâu do sức căng mặt ngoài trừ phi bác làm cái mặt eboxy thật rộng

----------


## buithonamk42

Nói thế chứ kết cấu trụ này, có phải hàn trụ tua rua xung quanh đê bê tông nó bám không? có nên khoan lỗ nhỏ để nước nó thấm không? vì mình nhìn thấy trên bản vẽ của bạn ở giữa nó trống, nên muốn xem thực tế thế nào để học hỏi, cũng như bạn Khoa3 nói làm trụ nên mình muốn coi.

----------


## blueocean

E có dùng epoxy để làm phẳng mặt đâu, ray em phay phẳng mà. E chỉ áp dụng epoxy khi cân chỉnh vuông bàn với trục Z thôi. Nếu đổ epoxy thì tất nhiên phải đổ rộng ra hơn mặt ray rồi, phần cong do sức căng mặt ngoài khoảng 2mm có thể mài đi.

----------


## kametoco

các anh hướng dẫn e cách lắp tấm thép gắn spindle trục Z với, vd như e phay tấm sắt rồi gắn 2 thanh trượt Z 2 bên với phay phần gối đỡ vitme rồi, e phay tiếp tấm thép để gắn spindle để kết nối 4 block trục Z và ổ bi vitme thì là sao để canh được mặt phẳng siết ốc không bị cong vitme?
   e mua bộ trục z a Nam gần 2 năm rồi mà chưa làm đc j, nhìn máy a Hải làm cứng vững thèm thuồng quá

----------


## thuhanoi

> các anh hướng dẫn e cách lắp tấm thép gắn spindle trục Z với, vd như e phay tấm sắt rồi gắn 2 thanh trượt Z 2 bên với phay phần gối đỡ vitme rồi, e phay tiếp tấm thép để gắn spindle để kết nối 4 block trục Z và ổ bi vitme thì là sao để canh được mặt phẳng siết ốc không bị cong vitme?
>    e mua bộ trục z a Nam gần 2 năm rồi mà chưa làm đc j, nhìn máy a Hải làm cứng vững thèm thuồng quá


Vít me bác phải lắp sau cùng, nó đi theo các cái kia ạ

----------


## diy1102

> các anh hướng dẫn e cách lắp tấm thép gắn spindle trục Z với, vd như e phay tấm sắt rồi gắn 2 thanh trượt Z 2 bên với phay phần gối đỡ vitme rồi, e phay tiếp tấm thép để gắn spindle để kết nối 4 block trục Z và ổ bi vitme thì là sao để canh được mặt phẳng siết ốc không bị cong vitme?
>    e mua bộ trục z a Nam gần 2 năm rồi mà chưa làm đc j, nhìn máy a Hải làm cứng vững thèm thuồng quá


He he trong khi chờ cao thủ trả lời theo đúng kỹ thuật, thì em trả lời thoe cách của em. Bạn để cả 3 ở mặt phẳng , sau đó làm thế nào đo được khoảng chênh ở mặt block trượt với mặt cái gối đai vitme kia rồi bác đệm trên block đến mặt bích hoặc đệm dưới ray trượt đúng bằng khoảng cách mà bạn đo đc thôi.

----------

kametoco

----------


## kametoco

lắp gối đỡ vitme vô bộ Z sau cùng rồi làm sao canh đc mặt phẳng giữa 4 con trượt với ổ bi vitme để lắp tấm gá spindle vậy a

----------


## diy1102

> lắp gối đỡ vitme vô bộ Z sau cùng rồi làm sao canh đc mặt phẳng giữa 4 con trượt với ổ bi vitme để lắp tấm gá spindle vậy a


Mặt bắt ray, gối đỡ phẳng thì sau khi đệm cho bằng thì nó vẫn phẳng mà.
Ps: Nếu cần bác lập topic riêng hoặc nhờ AD chuyển sang top mới. Vì top này của bác khác.

----------


## buithonamk42

Hôm nay nhiều người đợi hàng nóng quá, lại đói nữa chưa thấy hàng đâu, Nếu có được phay CNC thì không nói làm gì, còn nếu chỉ có máy khoan thôi thì mình làm thế này, kiếm một tấm phẳng 2 mặt, một cạnh cũng phải thẳng để làm chuẩn. bạn cần trang bị thêm 1 mũi khoan bằng với lỗ thanh ray để lấy dấu, một mũi khoan để khoan sau đó taro, 2 vam gỗ. 
b1: Bạn canh 1 thanh trượt theo 1 cạnh rồi dùng vam kẹp 2 đầu, lấy dấu 2 lỗ, bổ thanh trượt ra rồi taro, không nên lấy dấu hết các lỗ vì Vam có thể bị trượt, bắt 2 ren thật chặt bắt đầu mới lấy dấu hết bằng mũi khoan là được 1 thanh, Bạn nên tính toán phạm vi và làm trước tấm gá spindle vào 4 bolck trên 2 thanh trượt trước.
b2: Lúc này hãy lắp tấm gá spindle lên 4 block, lắp vừa đủ, đừng chặt quá, kẹp 2 vam gỗ 2 đầu thanh trượt cũng vừa đủ, nhớ lót rẻ không xưóc thanh trượt, đẩy qua, đẩy lại nhiều lần, siết chặt vam dần dần, khi vam tương đối chặt mà đẩy vẫn nhẹ nhàng, thì bắt đầu khoan lấy dấu 2 lỗ và làm như bước 1
b3: cũng vậy, BK và BF không lắp chặt, đai ốc vít me cũng lắp chặt vừa phải với tấm đế gá spindle và block thanh trượt, lắp motor chạy đi chạy lại để tự lựa rồi xiết chặt từ từ, (Vai bắt đai ốc vít me phải làm lỗ dạng hạt đậu để tùy chỉnh) nói chung phải từ từ mà làm, phải nhẹ nhàng như đẩy xe hàng ấy

----------

diy1102, hungdn, kametoco

----------


## Tuấn

Nhân tiện, có bác nào chế máy mà cần bột oxit nhôm thì hú em nhá, em có cả rổ  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Nhân tiện, có bác nào chế máy mà cần bột oxit nhôm thì hú em nhá, em có cả rổ


Bột này để làm gì vậy bác cả?

----------


## Nam CNC

chắc trộn với eboxy đó.

----------


## Tuấn

> chắc trộn với eboxy đó.


Bác này đểu em nhá, em mách Min bi chừ  :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

Đặt vào vị trí, bắt đầu công đoạn canh chỉnh vuông góc đế và trụ.

Em dự tính canh sao cho trụ vuông góc với 2 đường thẳng trên đế. Một là để thước vuông nằm trên ray Y, 2 là để thước vuông nằm vuông góc với ray Y nhưng chỉnh khó quá, các bác có cao kiến gì không?

----------


## Nam CNC

em đã làm 1 bài dài ngoằn cái vụ này rồi , tìm lại bài của em là hiểu liền, với lại chỉ là canh với ray Y là chưa đúng , vì còn bệ X nữa , nếu canh thì canh vuông góc bàn máy mới đúng, còn mặt bàn máy phải song song với bệ X Và Y luôn. Chặng đường còn dài lắm à nha.

----------


## blueocean

Không canh vuông nữa, lắp luôn X,Y lên canh sau:
Lên bệ lắp trục X:

Lên mặt bàn 80kg ;(

----------


## thuhanoi

Không cần cân sớm, lấy nó chém nó có ok (vuông góc) không mấy bác tiền bối hè?

----------


## Khoa C3

Nó không tự chém được đâu bác ợ, cùng lắm được cái mặt bàn trong vùng làm việc thôi, mờ cái mặt bàn phải to hơn vùng làm việc chứ.

----------

diy1102, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

----bác tiết kiệm 1 tấm mặt bích rồi, con đường bác chọn chông gai quá , canh lâu dữ hen , mỗi lần xả ốc canh vuông , xả 1 lần 16 con , tê tái, mà chổng mông nghiêng cái đầu mới xiết được ốc, mà vẫn chưa biết bắt block gá nut visme trục X bác giải quyết ra sao , chắc cái hình này bác mới kê lên chơi thôi chứ làm như vậy thi tèn tén ten.

--- Một cái yếu điểm nữa, rãnh bắt ray bác có phay , nhưng mặt sau không phay..... chông gai lắm lắm luôn đó.


Không biết bác Hải có phay 2 mặt của tấm mặt bích không ? nếu 2 mặt đó không song song thì khó đảm bảo 2 cặp ray XY vuông góc và nằm trên 2 mặt song song , nếu 2 mặt  phẳng gá ray này không song song thì khi bác tự xử mặt bàn chính nó thì có thể xảy ra cái chiện này  hehehe 

---phay theo chiều x tạo ra mặt bàn , sau đó cho dao ăn theo chiều Y mà Z không thay đổi vẫn có hiện tượng dao ăn phôi hehehe. Nghĩ hoài không ra , khùng luôn.

----------

diy1102, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

> Nó không tự chém được đâu bác ợ, cùng lắm được cái mặt bàn trong vùng làm việc thôi, mờ cái mặt bàn phải to hơn vùng làm việc chứ.





> Không cần cân sớm, lấy nó chém nó có ok (vuông góc) không mấy bác tiền bối hè?


Pay thì đc như bác Khoa C3 nói. Ngoài ra pẳng ra k có gì đảm bảo vuông ợ

----------


## blueocean

> ----bác tiết kiệm 1 tấm mặt bích rồi, con đường bác chọn chông gai quá , canh lâu dữ hen , mỗi lần xả ốc canh vuông , xả 1 lần 16 con , tê tái, mà chổng mông nghiêng cái đầu mới xiết được ốc, mà vẫn chưa biết bắt block gá nut visme trục X bác giải quyết ra sao , chắc cái hình này bác mới kê lên chơi thôi chứ làm như vậy thi tèn tén ten.
> 
> --- Một cái yếu điểm nữa, rãnh bắt ray bác có phay , nhưng mặt sau không phay..... chông gai lắm lắm luôn đó.
> 
> 
> Không biết bác Hải có phay 2 mặt của tấm mặt bích không ? nếu 2 mặt đó không song song thì khó đảm bảo 2 cặp ray XY vuông góc và nằm trên 2 mặt song song , nếu 2 mặt  phẳng gá ray này không song song thì khi bác tự xử mặt bàn chính nó thì có thể xảy ra cái chiện này  hehehe 
> 
> ---phay theo chiều x tạo ra mặt bàn , sau đó cho dao ăn theo chiều Y mà Z không thay đổi vẫn có hiện tượng dao ăn phôi hehehe. Nghĩ hoài không ra , khùng luôn.


Chưa lắp vitme vì để đẩy qua đẩy lại cho nó dễ, chứ thật ra lắp hết ray, vitme và tấm mặt bích, canh cho nó chuẩn, chêm cho nó song song rồi bưng cả quả mặt bàn, mặt bích (tầm 90kg  :EEK!: ) đặt xuống block Y rồi mới bắt cố định. Canh vuông X,Y em tính bắt 4,5 con ốc cho block thui, canh xong rồi mới bắt hết.

Mặt bàn không phay gì hết. Em tính làm như bác, sau khi lắp hết mặt bàn vào, đặt tấm đã mài 2 mặt lên mặt bàn, chêm chiếc gì đấy cho nó đồng phẳng với X,Y. Rồi kê thước vào canh vuông góc Z với X,Y. Canh xong cố định Z. Lúc này Z vuông góc với X,Y chứ chưa chắc vuông với mặt bàn, chắc là gắn spin vào phay.

Cố gắng sao cho đạt nhất có thể, theo tiêu chuẩn G9 của em. Còn sau này phay ra có bị gợn không tính sau :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

em thấy đem cho người ta mái mấy tấm đó phẳng về làm cho nó khoẻ bớt anh ơi, tính ra 2 tấm như của anh chắc chưa đến 1tr tiền công mài đâu - tầm 5-600k là cùng.

----------


## itanium7000

Em thì thấy khoảng cách giữa 2 rail Y dài rộng quá, tương tự khoảng cách giữa 2 rail của X cũng thế. Mặt bàn X 80kg thì cũng nặng quá nên nhìn 4 con block tội nghiệp, chưa kể phải gắn lên X cái bàn rãnh chữ T nữa chắc phải trên 100kg. Tính cả mặt bàn của Y nữa thì đến lượt 4 con block của Y chắc phải chịu đến 200kg sức nặng. 200kg này khi bị vặn lúc spindle phay chắc cũng tạo ra một lực kha khá.

----------


## blueocean

> em thấy đem cho người ta mái mấy tấm đó phẳng về làm cho nó khoẻ bớt anh ơi, tính ra 2 tấm như của anh chắc chưa đến 1tr tiền công mài đâu - tầm 5-600k là cùng.


Hix, đống đó mài nó lấy 2 chai đó bác. Mà mài nó cũng chả chuẩn nữa. Chứ được vậy đặt họ làm hết! Cho khỏe.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hix, đống đó mài nó lấy 2 chai đó bác. Mà mài nó cũng chả chuẩn nữa. Chứ được vậy đặt họ làm hết! Cho khỏe.


Đúng đó Đà Nãng giá gia công trên mây xanh luôn đó bác, nhưng tìm được chỗ làm vừa ý là khá kỳ công, vừa rồi nhờ anh bạn đem đi tiện cặp trục nhưng hỡi ôi đem về kích thước có chỗ lệch nhau đến 5 ly chứ đừng nói là so với bản vẽ  :Big Grin:

----------


## blueocean

> Em thì thấy khoảng cách giữa 2 rail Y dài rộng quá, tương tự khoảng cách giữa 2 rail của X cũng thế. Mặt bàn X 80kg thì cũng nặng quá nên nhìn 4 con block tội nghiệp, chưa kể phải gắn lên X cái bàn rãnh chữ T nữa chắc phải trên 100kg. Tính cả mặt bàn của Y nữa thì đến lượt 4 con block của Y chắc phải chịu đến 200kg sức nặng. 200kg này khi bị vặn lúc spindle phay chắc cũng tạo ra một lực kha khá.


Lúc đầu mình cũng sợ vậy nhưng cứ lắp vào thử xem thế nào, nhưng khi lắp vào thấy cứng ngắc, di chuyển rất nhẹ nhàng. Còn lực vặn khi phay mình nghĩ thằng trục Z chịu nhiều hơn, vả lại chủ yếu phay nhôm, đồng, sắt thì đi nhẹ nhẹ thôi  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

Mài có 2 tấm đó mà 2 chai luôn à, sao mắc vậy ta. Lúc trước em mài 2 tấm 250x600 hết có đâu 700k. Anh không ở Sài Gòn chứ nếu có em đem qua bên kia nó bỏ lên máy phay giường có bàn từ nó phay cho, rẻ bèo à.

----------


## anhcos

> ---phay theo chiều x tạo ra mặt bàn , sau đó cho dao ăn theo chiều Y mà Z không thay đổi vẫn có hiện tượng dao ăn phôi hehehe. Nghĩ hoài không ra , khùng luôn.


Cái này do tính dẻo của kim loại, nhiều khi nó ăn một phần, phần bên dưới bị dao lướt trôi qua. Xong còn do rung động gây thêm tác động nữa.
Ăn thử miếng nhựa cứng như pom hay thạch cao thì sẽ không có vụ này...

----------


## blueocean

Trục Z chưa canh xong vì đang hoàn thiện phần X,Y. Lo mọ tiếp cái "cổ" bưng spindle. Cái cổ này em bắt 6 con ốc 12 vào mặt bích trục Z và mài phẳng 2 mặt.

----------


## Nam CNC

dần dần cái máy to vật vã rồi, nặng hơn bác chủ nghĩ rồi đó. Có muốn tập tạ thì đừng mua cái cẩu lốc máy đi thì biết.

----------


## Khoa C3

Chưa tới 300kg đâu, còn nhẹ lắm haha

----------


## blueocean

Theo bác KhoaC3 thi khối lượng bao nhiêu là nó mới đầm.

----------


## Khoa C3

Em gà, chỉ biết máy mình 450kg vẫn rung, đang tính mưu nâng cấp.

----------


## writewin

đúng đúng còn nhẹ lắm còn nhẹ lắm ^^, em cũng đang mưu tính thay hết nhôm trên máy bằng sắt ^^ cho nó trâu thêm,

nếu anh hải định làm luôn đầu spin chuẩn BT30 thì nên làm thêm cho trâu chứ như thế lên khi chạy nhìn ngượng nghịu lắm, còn nếu lên đến thế thì qua anh nam vác con spin như em là lành nhất, nhôm ăn phà phà còn sắt thì tầm 3 - 5 zem 1 pass thì ko thành vấn đề

----------


## Nam CNC

rung cái gì mà rung , mấy ông cứ tính tính toán toán , mấy ông có biết mấy cái máy cứng cứng nó xài ray con lăn không ? , hơn nữa thì chơi băng vuông , mang cá , xài ray trượt bi mà cứ đòi hỏi, có phay đồng thôi mà cũng xí xọn

----------


## Khoa C3

Máy em toàn con lăn, ăn sắt 5 li rung.

----------


## blueocean

Hix, vậy thôi chứ có ăn sắt thì cũng phay bặt bằng, cố ăn 1ly 1 pass với con BT30 thui. Thêm thì chả biết thêm cái gì, không lẽ mua thêm 1 đống sắt hàn chồng chéo vào à? Giờ chỉ biết đổ thêm bê tông chỗ nào trống thôi chắc lên được 400kg. Chắc phải xây luôn cái bệ bê tông rồi vít xuống chắc mới chuẩn nhỉ  :EEK!: 
Còn chú BT30 cứ phải đầu tư, giờ lắp vào máy C chạy đã, nó còn tác dụng sau nay cần dùng :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

Tiếp tục với cái bàn máy. Tấm mặt bích liên kết mài phẳng 2 mặt. Giờ có thể đo vuông được goài.

----------


## Nam CNC

con mắt ông Khoa, ông ăn 5mm , dạ con mazak chuyên nghiệp , nó ăn cỡ đó còn rung, đứng 10 m con nghe tiếng ăn dao đó nhé , thiệt là tưởng 5 dem. Đừng dại dột chạy theo mấy chú chập cheng, mấy cha đó chém gió chạy đua vũ trang  , theo chỉ tốn tiền.

----------


## Khoa C3

Em ăn dao 6 thép gió sâu 10 để stepover 5% là run bần bật, hôm trước làm phay cái khuôn ăn 13 stepover 0.1 nghe có vẻ êm.

Bác Blue để lỗ ốc bắt block thế kia chưa ổn rồi, lúc căn vuông XY nhọc, mờ không cần thiết phải khoan lỗ ốc chìm nhỉ.

----------


## blueocean

Đã canh chỉnh xong trong tầm cố gắng nhất có thể. Chiều nay sẽ bơm keo vào khe hở cố định trụ Z, nếu có ko vuông sau này canh lại, tháo ra bơm thêm lớp nữa  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

làm như vậy bác sẽ lĩnh hậu quả về thời gian.... hi vọng bác chưa có vợ , chứ bực quá làm chưa được lôi vợ dợt vài trận thì tội lắm.

----------


## itanium7000

> làm như vậy bác sẽ lĩnh hậu quả về thời gian.... hi vọng bác chưa có vợ , chứ bực quá làm chưa được lôi vợ dợt vài trận thì tội lắm.


Hồi trước có bác nào từng kêu là: "Lúc chưa lấy vợ, làm cái máy 3 tháng là xong. Đến khi có vợ rồi, làm một cái máy 3 năm vẫn chưa xong"  :Smile: )

----------


## blueocean

> làm như vậy bác sẽ lĩnh hậu quả về thời gian.... hi vọng bác chưa có vợ , chứ bực quá làm chưa được lôi vợ dợt vài trận thì tội lắm.


E có vợ rồi (nói trước ko bác lại tơ tưởng ha ha ha). E cứ làm tới bác ơi, thời gian sẽ cho kinh nghiệm. Up tiếp nà:
Trộn epoxy:

Dán kỹ mặt dưới trụ và ốc vít để sau này còn tháo ra, lỡ mà nó dính luôn thì cứ khoan với đục mà phang.

Keo còn dẻo bỏ lên canh lại nữa:

Giờ thì chờ và làm tiếp phần trục Z

----------

hungdn

----------


## Tuấn

Em hỏi không phải lắm, bác thớt đừng bực mình, dưng mà em thấy cái chân Z nó bé bằng cái trang A4 thôi sao bác không căn chỉnh, tính độ lệch rồi chịu khó tháo ra mà mài lại ạ ? mài tay thôi ạ. Đổ epoxy em sợ không được bền. Bác làm cái nạo, thêm cái bàn xoa, tí bột rà là xong béng thôi mà. Kịch kim 1 ngày làm việc bác ui.

----------


## blueocean

Cái đó e cũng có tính làm, nhưng nó nặng vãi, ko lẽ cứ bưng ra mài rồi bưng vào đo, e còn sợ ráo vào chuẩn rồi nhưng mặt tiếp xúc nó ko tốt còn ko bền hơn!

----------


## Tuấn

Như thế này bác ạ, mình làm cho mình, chịu khó tí thì cái máy sau này nó chuẩn. Mấy cái việc mệt nhọc này khác rồi thì bác cũng chóng quên đi thôi. Nếu bác làm một mình thì kiếm cái ba lăng, nhấc lên nhấc xuống cho nó tiện.

Còn cái việc mài là dư lày : bác làm cái nạo, như người ta vẫn nạo băng trượt máy tiện ấy. Mỗi nhát bác chỉ nạo đi chưa đến 0,1mm được thui. đánh dấu góc rồi thì nạo, nạo ngang rồi nạo dọc, giỏi lắm thì bác lệch 1 ly chứ mấy, mà lại chỉ ở 1 góc hay 1 bên thôi, tí là xong í mà bác  :Smile:  

Còn làm mặt phẳng, bác kiếm cái miếng gang gì gì đấy, làm cái bàn rà, bột rà thì hội doa xi lanh xe máy chăc họ bán nhiều, là ôxit nhôm thôi bác, trộn với dầu luyn hay dầu nhớt gì cũng được. bôi bột mài lên bàn rà, rồi xoa nó lên cái mặt bác vừa nạo. Chỗ nào cao thấp bác nhìn thấy ngay ạ, cái bột này nó mịn nhưng mà sắc cực kỳ, xoa tí là xong mờ bác. Các tấm lớn bây giờ để rà mặt phẳng người ta vẫn phải làm như thế, miêng của mình bé tí mờ  :Smile: 

Cố gắng bác nhé, cái máy cũng sắp xong rồi, còn tẹo công đoạn cuối thui  :Smile:

----------

blueocean

----------


## culitruong

Cái nạo đó có thể chế bằng cây giũa dẹp mài thật bén.

----------

blueocean

----------


## blueocean

Ok bác, mình làm epoxy rồi nên cứ để thế đã, nêu ko được mình sẽ làm theo cách của bác!

----------


## blueocean

Trong thời gian chờ keo khô, tranh thủ assembly X,Y vào vị trí và canh vuông X,Y:

Keo này cứng khá nhanh, sau 1 ngày đã có thể thao tác tiếp, tháo trục Z ra kiểm tra thế nào:

Mặt bằng khá là tốt, mặt dưới trụ Z có chỗ em vừa dán keo, chỗ chà sáp nến, ốc vít bôi dầu vào để ko ăn keo, rút ra kết luận cái nào cũng được, keo đều ko ăn :Smile: 
Trụ Z đã có thể đứng thăng bằng với lớp keo đã khô, em sẽ trộn thêm một ít keo thêm vào những chỗ thiếu, sau đó đặt trục Z lên và vặn nhẹ đều 6 con ốc giữ. À, keo em dùng là keo cấy sắt

----------


## blueocean

Sau khi canh vuông hết rồi, hoàn thiện phần trục Z e tiếp tục:

Ha ha, spam tý, kéo thớt lên nào!

----------


## thuhanoi

Đà nẵng ngày ni mưa lớn hợp lý quá nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## blueocean

Tiếp tục với trục Z, vậy là phần cơ thế là 90% xong. Cái máy phay "giường" của mình cũng chuẩn ghê, ráp vô cái rợp, chỉnh sơ tý là đi nhẹ nhàng!

Lúc đầu nghĩ 1 cái ty chống là đủ nhưng có vẻ phần trục Z nặng hơn mình tưởng, chắc phải lắp thêm cái nữa.

----------


## itanium7000

Thêm con BT30 và động cơ kéo nó nữa có lẽ phải nặng thêm 20kg đó bác nhỉ?

----------


## Diyodira

Thấy mấy bác nhà mình thích phức tạp chứ mấy con phay kim loại  cỡ nhỏ cứ h frame mà chơi cho lành, bàn y chạy, trừ khi có sẵn xác xịn. Với máy phay kl, độ cứng vững của thân máy rất quan trọng. Mấy máy cnc Japan 200 x 350, con nào nhẹ lắm cũng phải gần 1 tấn.
Một lời khuyên rất chân thành và sương máu, một lần nữa đừng vướng vào c frame.

----------


## anhxco

> Thấy mấy bác nhà mình thích phức tạp chứ mấy con phay kim loại  cỡ nhỏ cứ h frame mà chơi cho lành, bàn y chạy, trừ khi có sẵn xác xịn. Với máy phay kl, độ cứng vững của thân máy rất quan trọng. Mấy máy cnc Japan 200 x 350, con nào nhẹ lắm cũng phải gần 1 tấn.
> Một lời khuyên rất chân thành và sương máu, một lần nữa đừng vướng vào c frame.


Bác khuyên nhầm rồi kìa!!!

----------


## blueocean

> Thấy mấy bác nhà mình thích phức tạp chứ mấy con phay kim loại  cỡ nhỏ cứ h frame mà chơi cho lành, bàn y chạy, trừ khi có sẵn xác xịn. Với máy phay kl, độ cứng vững của thân máy rất quan trọng. Mấy máy cnc Japan 200 x 350, con nào nhẹ lắm cũng phải gần 1 tấn.
> Một lời khuyên rất chân thành và sương máu, một lần nữa đừng vướng vào c frame.


Ôi bác ơi, làm cho mình chứ có làm bán đâu, làm bán thì e làm máy H với máy router ko à. Mục đích là làm nghiên cứu thêm kinh nghiệm thôi! Chứ máy này cuối cùng phay nhôm là chính mà phay nhôm thì kiểu nào e làm phay cũng phà phà!
Mà làm rồi e cũng rút ra là thật sự ham hố thì làm chứ nhọc công lắm các bác ạ. Chứ làm H hay router chắc giờ cũng chạy ngon rồi@@

----------


## blueocean

> Thêm con BT30 và động cơ kéo nó nữa có lẽ phải nặng thêm 20kg đó bác nhỉ?


Hơn nhiều bác ợ, e tính cái BT 25kg, dùng cái động cơ 3 pha cũng 20kg thì phải!

----------


## itanium7000

> Hơn nhiều bác ợ, e tính cái BT 25kg, dùng cái động cơ 3 pha cũng 20kg thì phải!


Hê, thế bác đã kiếm được BT30 cartridge chưa vậy?

----------


## blueocean

Chưa bác ợ, còn đang ngâm cứu!

----------


## Diyodira

> Ôi bác ơi, làm cho mình chứ có làm bán đâu, làm bán thì e làm máy H với máy router ko à. Mục đích là làm nghiên cứu thêm kinh nghiệm thôi! Chứ máy này cuối cùng phay nhôm là chính mà phay nhôm thì kiểu nào e làm phay cũng phà phà!
> Mà làm rồi e cũng rút ra là thật sự ham hố thì làm chứ nhọc công lắm các bác ạ. Chứ làm H hay router chắc giờ cũng chạy ngon rồi@@


Mình góp ý, còn có điều kiện thì cứ trải nghiệm, càng nhiều kinh nghiệm. Cố lên chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## writewin

làm kiểu C thì khó hơn router và H nhiều, nhưng khi thành công thì kinh nghiệm và cảm giác thích hơn ^^

góp tí ý kiến ý mọt, loại epo anh dùng là keo dán sắt phải ko ah, 2 tip nhỏ 29k còn 2 hủ lớn hình như gần 100k, keo này khá dòn sau khi khô, nên anh trét vào phần cổ đó ( phần chịu và truyền rung động từ trên xuống) sẻ dể nức và bong mảng ra sau 1 thời gian sử dụng, nếu lắp ráp 1 lần thì ko sao chứ tầm 1 thời gian sau cân chĩnh lại thì có thể là phải thay keo lại

ngóng chờ BT 30 của anh thế nào để gom góp up theo ^^

----------


## blueocean

Ui, lặn đâu mất tăm zậy? Lâu lâu thấy post 1 bài. Keo đó ko phải dán sắt mà là keo cấy sắt chờ bê tông em!

----------


## Khoa C3

Có phải keo trong xấy dựng gọi là RAM SET hử bác.

----------


## blueocean

Em cũng chả biết tên tiếng anh là gì, cứ ra đại lý sika nói bán keo cấy sắt là nó đem ra  :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

Lắp motor, tủ điện đặt dưới gầm, cái cục to nhất là của bác Nam

Giờ làm cái máng nước.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em cũng chả biết tên tiếng anh là gì, cứ ra đại lý sika nói bán keo cấy sắt là nó đem ra


Khi sử dung keo này cần chú ý nhé, khi đông cứng nó trương nở ra đấy nhé. Chính nhờ đặc tính này người ta mới làm cấy sắt vào bê tông đấy. Khi đông cứng nó trương nở ra sẽ bó chặt cây sắt vào bê tông.

----------

anhxco, blueocean, diy1102

----------


## blueocean

> Khi sử dung keo này cần chú ý nhé, khi đông cứng nó trương nở ra đấy nhé. Chính nhờ đặc tính này người ta mới làm cấy sắt vào bê tông đấy. Khi đông cứng nó trương nở ra sẽ bó chặt cây sắt vào bê tông.


Vậy hả bác, e ko biết. e chưa thấy nó xỉ ra khe hở nên ko biết là nó có nở

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

vậy loại này có cho vào gỗ được ko bác nhỉ

----------


## blueocean

@thucongmynghe79 em cũng không biết nhưng nó gốc epoxy, có thử vài loại epoxy đều ăn gỗ hết.
Tét chạy phát, trời mưa hơi lơn nên âm thanh hơi bị rè:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## blueocean

Xong điện đóm lắp tạm e spin khí 1.5kw, chuẩn bị test thử:

----------

biết tuốt, hungdn, mig21, nhatson

----------


## blueocean

Chạy phát đầu tiên:
Khoan lỗ:


Taro rồi bắt sắt T vào và phay mặt

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

tội nghiệp em spindle quá , đã đổ beton vào chưa ? sao cảm nhận được độ rung hơi lớn nhỉ . Pass ăn dao ra sao ? dùng dao gì ?

----------


## blueocean

Chưa đổ bác à. Để chạy một ít đồ nhôm cho ng ta đã rồi đổ, bị dí quá@@. Rung thì cũng chả rung đâu bác, cái spin chắc nó yếu quá nên có vẻ nhọc! Ăn chỉ có 0.2ly thôi bác, dao ghép insert 12ly.

----------


## Nam CNC

trời con đó 2HP , 18000, ông chơi dao ghép , vậy chạy bao nhiêu tua , thôi thì em nhịn, chơi 6mm cho lành , chứ kiểu chạy chậm tua và dao 12 ghép mảnh nữa thì xót con spindle lắm.

----------


## blueocean

Xót thì xót cho xong cái mặt bàn  :Smile:

----------


## writewin

góc spin chưa vuông với mặt bàn kìa anh, em thấy có vệt nước trắng ngang, con spin nhìn quăng quăng ^^, trái đất tròn thật ^^

----------


## Khoa C3

Góc vuông lệch hơi nhều, chỉnh lại thôi.

----------


## blueocean

> góc spin chưa vuông với mặt bàn kìa anh, em thấy có vệt nước trắng ngang, con spin nhìn quăng quăng ^^, trái đất tròn thật ^^


Nhìn sao thấy chưa vuông hay zay ta? đúng là nó thân spin chưa song song với trục Z  :Smile:

----------


## writewin

nước chảy có vệt trắng ngang đấy anh, step over này chắc tầm 5mm mà góc nghiêng như thế thì chạy lổ đóng ổ bi ko dc đâu anh,

----------


## blueocean

> nước chảy có vệt trắng ngang đấy anh, step over này chắc tầm 5mm mà góc nghiêng như thế thì chạy lổ đóng ổ bi ko dc đâu anh,


Ha ha, soi kỹ thế nhưng chưa đúng  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## writewin

ko đúng ở chổ nào anh, 5 hay 6 mm hả anh,

----------


## ga_cnc

spín giống như bị chúi về phía trước nhỉ, nếu đúng vậy thì nguyên nhân là do chưa rửa nè, rửa mau đi, còn lấy vỏ lon bia nữa  :Wink:

----------

blueocean

----------


## blueocean

Kiểm tra bằng phẳng:

----------


## Tuấn

sao kiểm tra có tí xíu vậy bác ? kéo hết bàn theo các chiều cho bà con xem ké với  :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

Cái này kiểm tra có bị gợn lên ko thôi chứ có kiểm tra được vuông góc đâu mà chạy cho nhiều

----------


## Tuấn

> Cái này kiểm tra có bị gợn lên ko thôi chứ có kiểm tra được vuông góc đâu mà chạy cho nhiều


Dạ không bác ơi, em đang học ké rồi sau này mà đủ liều thì em chế một cái nhà dùng, em chưa làm cái gì chính xác đến 0,5mm cả nên hơi tò mò xem phay nó đạt đến đâu.
Cái em đang quan tâm là khi chạy cả x lẫn y nó có bị nhấp nhô cái bàn không thôi ạ. Ví dụ để X ở ngoài bìa, rồi cho Y chạy, sau đó để X vào cuối bàn chữ T, cho Y chạy xem nó có khác gì không í ạ.

----------


## blueocean

Ray chuẩn thì sau khi phay xong làm sao nhấp nhô được, nhưng ray của mình thì cùi bắp nên chả biết thế nào, để test coi thế nào  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> Ray chuẩn thì sau khi phay xong làm sao nhấp nhô được, nhưng ray của mình thì cùi bắp nên chả biết thế nào, để test coi thế nào


Thanks bác, bác thử lại giúp em nhé, không phải em xoi máy bác làm đâu mà là vì em đang quan tâm đến độ song song và đồng đều khi phay để bắt con trượt ạ.
Dã tâm của em là sau này định chế con máy cắt plasma. Trục x em định làm dài 2m mà chả hiểu nếu chỉ đem phay mặt rồi gắn thanh trượt thì nó có ổn không ? hay là phải mài mới được ạ. Vì nếu mặt cái hộp em phay xong mà nó vặn 1 tẹo, ví dụ 0.02/200mm, khoảng cách 2 ray là 100 thì khi chạy trục x không thôi đường thẳng nó cắt đã cong đến 1mm nếu trục z dài 500 rồi ạ.

----------


## blueocean

Kiểm tra lại lần cuối
Độ bằng phẳng mặt bàn giải đáp thắc mắc của bác Tuấn
(Khúc cuối không để ý đồng hồ so đụng phải thành máng nước)



Đo lại độ vuông góc X,Y


Ok. Phay cái lỗ 28mm:
- Dao 2 me 6mm
- Tốc độ 700mm/min
- Stepdown 1mm
- Step over 50%



Kết quả:

- Mặt đáy lỗ đẹp, bóng, không gợn
- Thành lỗ từ trên xuông dưới không có gợn cắt ngang nhưng lại có gợn dọc nhẹ
- Kích thước lỗ chưa đúng, đo ra khoảng 27.8mm
*==> Chưa đạt chuẩn*. 
_Xin các bác có ý kiến đóng góp giúp em kiểm tra chỉnh lại thế nào nhỉ_

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cám ơn bác nhé  :Smile:  sang năm biết đâu em cũng làm 1 em thì yên tâm roài ợ  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

mặt bàn không song song lệch 3 vạch , bác cho đi đường chéo là biết.

Nói thiệt lấy cây thước vuông thợ mộc mà so vuông thì em hơi choáng , thà ra bãi mua đại tấm sắt japan nào đó nó phay vuông rồi thì dò theo là tin cậy hơn , ít nhất nó vuông theo cái máy công nghiệp của nó thì ok.


Còn phay lỗ 28 ma đo còn 27.8 thi ???? chưa hiểu , với lại đo bằng thước kẹp lỗ trong là không chính xác.

Muốn so sánh thì mua cái bạc đạn nào đó , phi bao nhiêu chơi cái lỗ bấy nhiêu , thả vô xem như thế nào là biết , nếu chật không vào thì chơi rộng hơn xíu cho nó tiếp xúc tọt vào , sau đó xem độ hở sáng ( cái này lấy tấm mỏng thì hiệu quả hở sáng mới tốt ) sau đó canh chỉnh chuẩn.

Nếu chuẩn chơi lổ 32 , nhét bạc 6002 vào sẽ nhẹ nhàng vào vì với độ runout của me dao thì vừa đủ lượng dư lắp ghép sát rồi. Ngày trước em lắp ghép chính xác khi gá dao em phải so me dao , độ runout < 0.01mm, sau đó chạy phi 31.96 thì lắp ghép chật với em phi 32 liền và phải dùng eto ép vào , nhưng khi vào sát bạc đạn vẫn quay mượt nhẹ nhàng như ở bên ngoài chứ không hơi rít khi bị bó sát nhé. Có lần phải tháo ra , dùng eto ép ra , nhìn vết xướt trên thành lỗ là đều xung quanh lỗ chứng tỏ lỗ tròn đều , nếu không đều vết tiếp xúc chỉ là 2 vết ở đường chéo ( lỗ oval )

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Đúng là bác Nam kinh nghiệm đầy mình, tìm mua mấy cục sắt máy Nhật Mỹ xem xem cục nào nó phay kỹ mài phẳng phẳng tý làm ke là ngon nhất, càng to càng chính xác, hay là xin bác Nam gỡ từ mấy thớt XY của bác ấy ra ( :Big Grin: )
Còn nữa, mua dao cũng hên xui con to con nhỏ nữa cũng chết

----------


## Nam CNC

em mua dao hợp kim chưa thấy con nào to hơn hay nhỏ hơn đâu anh , chỉ thấy mấy em dao côn thì hơi chập cheng thôi , còn dao thép gió thì giá rẻ vài ngàn hay dưới 30 K 1 em thì em không xài , toàn cùi bắp hehehehe nhìn me dao và đầu dao thì biết , vết mài xọc xọc thấy ớn , còn dao xịn sờ sờ đứt tay như chơi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hèn gì em mua mấy con có chữ HSS khoảng 3-40K gì đó đo lại nó không chính xác

----------


## blueocean

> mặt bàn không song song lệch 3 vạch , bác cho đi đường chéo là biết.
> 
> Nói thiệt lấy cây thước vuông thợ mộc mà so vuông thì em hơi choáng , thà ra bãi mua đại tấm sắt japan nào đó nó phay vuông rồi thì dò theo là tin cậy hơn , ít nhất nó vuông theo cái máy công nghiệp của nó thì ok.
> 
> 
> Còn phay lỗ 28 ma đo còn 27.8 thi ???? chưa hiểu , với lại đo bằng thước kẹp lỗ trong là không chính xác.
> 
> Muốn so sánh thì mua cái bạc đạn nào đó , phi bao nhiêu chơi cái lỗ bấy nhiêu , thả vô xem như thế nào là biết , nếu chật không vào thì chơi rộng hơn xíu cho nó tiếp xúc tọt vào , sau đó xem độ hở sáng ( cái này lấy tấm mỏng thì hiệu quả hở sáng mới tốt ) sau đó canh chỉnh chuẩn.
> 
> Nếu chuẩn chơi lổ 32 , nhét bạc 6002 vào sẽ nhẹ nhàng vào vì với độ runout của me dao thì vừa đủ lượng dư lắp ghép sát rồi. Ngày trước em lắp ghép chính xác khi gá dao em phải so me dao , độ runout < 0.01mm, sau đó chạy phi 31.96 thì lắp ghép chật với em phi 32 liền và phải dùng eto ép vào , nhưng khi vào sát bạc đạn vẫn quay mượt nhẹ nhàng như ở bên ngoài chứ không hơi rít khi bị bó sát nhé. Có lần phải tháo ra , dùng eto ép ra , nhìn vết xướt trên thành lỗ là đều xung quanh lỗ chứng tỏ lỗ tròn đều , nếu không đều vết tiếp xúc chỉ là 2 vết ở đường chéo ( lỗ oval )


Bác nhìn sao mà lệch 3 vạch bác nam??? Kim đứng im 1 chỗ mà, chỉ có lúc chạy vào khe thì kim rớt xuống và nhảy lên lại, còn khúc cuối đoạn video thì đo cái chân kẹp đụng vào thành máng nước nên nó lắc.
Còn cây thước đó mà bác nói của thợ mộc hả bác?? Đúng là ko phải đồ Nhật nhưng đồ cơ khí đó bác ạ, thép phay phẳng 6 mặt đó bác, ở đây em chỉ kiếm được cây đó thôi bác ợ.

Còn chạy ra 27.8 thì do em lắp thử bạc đạn vào bị sít nên lôi thước kẹp ra đo nên thấy khoảng đó. Em muốn hỏi là bị sai số như vậy có thể do tác động của dao, độ chính xác vitme, hay do tốc độ chạy nhanh??? Dao thì em dùng dao hợp kim, cái máy router lúc trước chạy lỗ ra chuẩn, đút bạc vào dễ dàng mà sao máy này chạy ra bị như vậy? Nên ko hiểu lắm!

----------


## Khoa C3

Có khi nào là lượng dư phần mềm để lại không ?

----------

diy1102

----------


## CKD

Nhìn cây thước của bác chủ.. hình như là thước thép gió cơ khí à.. không phải thước ngành gỗ.

Chạy ra đường kính nhỏ hơn thiết kế thì chưa nói lên được điều gì đâu ạ. Bác phải cặp thước đo các hướng xem có bằng nhau không rồi mới kết luận được. Thường nên đo các hướng:
- hướng 12h (song song trục Y)
- hướng 3h (góc chéo XY, 45o)
- hướng 6h (song song trục X)
- hướng 9h (góc chéo XY, 135o)

Do bác chủ đã kiểm tra độ vuông góc của trục spindle với mặt bàn. Nên tạm thời em cho là đã chuẩn hoặc gần chuẩn (dung sai nhỏ). Nên:
1- Nếu kết quả đo có sai biệt lớn >2% (em chọn 2% vì thước kẹp hoặc pame thường có dung sai 1-2% rồi) thì có thể trục XY chưa được vuông đúng chuẩn. Cần kiểm tra vuông góc XY.
2- Nếu 4 lần do đều cho kết quả như nhau hoặc dung sai 1-2% thì tạm xem như chính xác. Muốn kiểm chứng thêm thì chạy cái lỗ tròn cho to ra, càng to càng tốt. Và tốt nhất là nên chạy trụ tròn. Vì trụ tròn thì đo bằng thước kẹp thường hoặc pame cho kết quả chính xác hơn.
3- Nếu bước 2 đúng mà đường kính tổng thể sai thì nguyên nhân có thể là: không có bước chạy tinh, khung máy yếu -> dao rung động nhiều nên chạy ra bị thiếu kích thước (với lỗ), thừa kích thước (với trụ). Thêm bước chạy tinh để kiểm tra.

Ngoài ra chế độ cài đặt trong Mach3, kỹ thuật chạy dao, kỹ thuật xuất G-Code (tùy theo soft & post) cũng ít nhiều có ảnh hưởng đến độ chính xác của chi tiết gia công.

----------

anhxco, blueocean, elenercom, ppgas

----------


## itanium7000

Eke vuông của Mitutoyo có cái cũng hơn 3tr. Chắc phải vuông lắm.

----------


## Nam CNC

không tin bác Hải để ý chiều Y đi rồi biết nhé . Ban đầu dò theo chiều X nếu nó mà nhảy em chết liền vì bác ăn dao theo chiều X mà , dù ray có cong , thì bề mặt phay ra nó cũng cong theo chiều X thì dò cỡ gì nó cũng không nhảy vạch kim gì đâu . Còn chiều Y đi từ đầu đến hết hành trình chưa tới lúc nó đụng thành chắn nó đã lệch 3 vạch rồi . Vậy em mới nói bác dò theo chiều đường chéo bác sẽ thấy cây kim nó dịch chuyển từ từ liền à. Do không đứng kế bên làm bài kiểm tra nên em nhìn video sao nói vậy. Còn lí do khách quan gì đó mà kim nhảy thì em không biết.


           Nếu thật sự nó lệch theo chiều Y thì khó sửa lắm , vì bác hớt mặt bàn kiểu gì thì vẫn sai , sai là do 2 bệ XY ban đầu không song song nhau nên ráp lên , khi ăn dao chiều nào thì chiều đó song song còn chiều vuông góc thì không đảm bảo , có khi nào đi ăn dao đường chéo thì hết không ta ?

           Kiểm tra vuông góc Z với XY thì bác chơi cái cần lệch tâm như cái máy của em là biết rõ liền. Còn spindle song song Z thì chịu khó tìm cây ti chuẩn , gá vào spindle, dò như thế nào đừng runout , rồi sau đó trượt lên xuống so 2 bên vuông góc bằng 2 cái đồng hồ so thì mới đảm bảo song song.

----------

anhxco, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

cây thước đó bên cơ khí hả ? em thấy nó là 2 chi tiết lắp ghép lại nên em không tin tưởng lắm , em có cây thước cơ khí của SWT là 1 khối mài tất cả các cạnh luôn mà em còn không tin lắm nữa à. Em tìm được tấm thép mài 2 mặt, phay 4 cạnh sáng choang, không sứt mẻ, 250x400 , em dò hết hành trình luôn thì tạm tin 1 tí xíu, chỉ có việc chạy ra lổ tròn lắp bạc , làm sơ mi mà xài tốt , phay cốt tròn mà kẹp vào chỉ nhảy số 0.01mm thì em mới yên tâm.

            Còn hình chụp dò vuông bác cố định thước bằng gì thế ? cây thước có nam châm hả?

----------


## anhxco

> không tin bác Hải để ý chiều Y đi rồi biết nhé . Ban đầu dò theo chiều X nếu nó mà nhảy em chết liền vì bác ăn dao theo chiều X mà , dù ra có cong , thì bề mặt phay ra nó cũng cong theo chiều X thì dò cỡ gì nó cũng không nhảy vạch kim gì đâu . Còn chiều Y đi từ đầu đến hết hành trình chưa tới lúc nó đùng thành chắn nó đã lệch 3 vạch rồi . Vậy em mới nói bác dò theo chiều đường chéo bác sẽ thấy cây kim nó dịch chuyển từ từ liền à. Do không đứng kế bên làm bài kiểm tra nên em nhìn video sao nói vậy. Còn lí do khách` quan gì đó mà kim nhảy thì em không biết.
> 
> 
>            Nếu thật sự nó lệch theo chiều Y thì khó sửa lắm , vì bác hớt mặt bàn kiểu gì thì vẫn sai , sai là do 2 bệ XY ban đầu không song song nhau nên ráp lên , khi ăn dao chiều nào thì chiều đó song song còn chiều vuông góc thì không đảm bảo , có khi nào đi ăn dao đường chéo thì hết không ta ?
> 
>            Kiểm tra vuông góc Z với XY thì bác chơi cái cần lệch tâm như cái máy của em là biết rõ liền. Còn spindle song song Z thì chịu khó tìm cây ti chuẩn , gá vào spindle, dò như thế nào đừng runout , rồi sau đó trượt lên xuống so 2 bên vuông góc bằng 2 cái đồng hồ so thì mới đảm bảo song song.


Vụ này căng ghê hèo, các bác có kinh nghiệm, có dụng cụ còn khó ăn, con máy tới của e thấy khó khăn rồi.

----------


## anhxco

> cây thước đó bên cơ khí hả ? em thấy nó là 2 chi tiết lắp ghép lại nên em không tin tưởng lắm , em có cây thước cơ khí của SWT là 1 khối mài tất cả các cạnh luôn mà em còn không tin lắm nữa à. Em tìm được tấm thép mài 2 mặt, phay 4 cạnh sáng choang, không sứt mẻ, 250x400 , em dò hết hành trình luôn thì tạm tin 1 tí xíu, chỉ có việc chạy ra lổ tròn lắp bạc , làm sơ mi mà xài tốt , phay cốt tròn mà kẹp vào chỉ nhảy số 0.01mm thì em mới yên tâm.
> 
>             Còn hình chụp dò vuông bác cố định thước bằng gì thế ? cây thước có nam châm hả?


Bác Nam cho e mượn cái tấm ấy đi !!!??  :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

> không tin bác Hải để ý chiều Y đi rồi biết nhé . Ban đầu dò theo chiều X nếu nó mà nhảy em chết liền vì bác ăn dao theo chiều X mà , dù ra có cong , thì bề mặt phay ra nó cũng cong theo chiều X thì dò cỡ gì nó cũng không nhảy vạch kim gì đâu . Còn chiều Y đi từ đầu đến hết hành trình chưa tới lúc nó đùng thành chắn nó đã lệch 3 vạch rồi . Vậy em mới nói bác dò theo chiều đường chéo bác sẽ thấy cây kim nó dịch chuyển từ từ liền à. Do không đứng kế bên làm bài kiểm tra nên em nhìn video sao nói vậy. Còn lí do khách` quan gì đó mà kim nhảy thì em không biết.
> 
> 
>            Nếu thật sự nó lệch theo chiều Y thì khó sửa lắm , vì bác hớt mặt bàn kiểu gì thì vẫn sai , sai là do 2 bệ XY ban đầu không song song nhau nên ráp lên , khi ăn dao chiều nào thì chiều đó song song còn chiều vuông góc thì không đảm bảo , có khi nào đi ăn dao đường chéo thì hết không ta ?
> 
>            Kiểm tra vuông góc Z với XY thì bác chơi cái cần lệch tâm như cái máy của em là biết rõ liền. Còn spindle song song Z thì chịu khó tìm cây ti chuẩn , gá vào spindle, dò như thế nào đừng runout , rồi sau đó trượt lên xuống so 2 bên vuông góc bằng 2 cái đồng hồ so thì mới đảm bảo song song.


À, ok bác là chiều Y ko bị lệch vì có 1 đoạn bị sai do em tắt máy rồi chạy tiếp, truc Z bị sai lệch 1 ít khi bật máy lên chạy tiếp lại, sau đó e phải dùng đồng hồ so để canh lại Z. Nói chung cái phần bằng phẳng ok. Còn cái dò bằng spin của bác e ko tài nào làm đc vì khi lắp mũi vào spindle đo runout nó nhảy loạn xa, ko biết để thế nào cho nó đừng runout@@

----------


## blueocean

> cây thước đó bên cơ khí hả ? em thấy nó là 2 chi tiết lắp ghép lại nên em không tin tưởng lắm , em có cây thước cơ khí của SWT là 1 khối mài tất cả các cạnh luôn mà em còn không tin lắm nữa à. Em tìm được tấm thép mài 2 mặt, phay 4 cạnh sáng choang, không sứt mẻ, 250x400 , em dò hết hành trình luôn thì tạm tin 1 tí xíu, chỉ có việc chạy ra lổ tròn lắp bạc , làm sơ mi mà xài tốt , phay cốt tròn mà kẹp vào chỉ nhảy số 0.01mm thì em mới yên tâm.
> 
>             Còn hình chụp dò vuông bác cố định thước bằng gì thế ? cây thước có nam châm hả?


Em thì em cố gắng đo các kiểu, cái dò cuối cùng là cái thước này nhìn tạm ổn nhất trong các thứ vuông em có. Chấp nhận tiêu chuẩn G9 đến đó @@
He he chụp hình cho các bác nhìn chơi chứ em quất cái đe lên thước rổi gõ gõ chứ đồng hồ đẩy ra thước xịch đi liền

----------


## Tuấn

Em hãi nhất vụ căn 2 mặt phẳng song song ạ, chỉ cần ổn là ngon rồi, còn vụ căn vuông thì em thấy dễ hơn, mà có gì thì chỉnh cũng dễ, vụ song song mà không ổn thì oải nhất  :Smile:  Chúc mừng bác chủ nhé  :Smile:

----------

blueocean

----------


## writewin

qua em cho mượn cây banme đo lổ điện tử của mizuto ^^, làm khoản 6 phép đo như CKD nói là cách đơn giản nhất để xác định X và Y vuông góc mức độ như thế nào

----------

blueocean

----------


## blueocean

He he ok, có đồ điện tử thì ngon roài, chiều mai a qua mượn chút nhá!

----------


## blueocean

> Em hãi nhất vụ căn 2 mặt phẳng song song ạ, chỉ cần ổn là ngon rồi, còn vụ căn vuông thì em thấy dễ hơn, mà có gì thì chỉnh cũng dễ, vụ song song mà không ổn thì oải nhất  Chúc mừng bác chủ nhé


Các mặt liên kết X,Y mình đều phay, mài 2 mặt nên có lẽ ko lăn tăn lắm về độ song song X,Y. Nếu cái máy mài ko chuẩn thì mình toi  :Smile:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Các mặt liên kết X,Y mình đều phay, mài 2 mặt nên có lẽ ko lăn tăn lắm về độ song song X,Y. Nếu cái máy mài ko chuẩn thì mình toi


Chuối cả nải chuyện đi gia công bác ạ, người ta làm thế nào mình chịu vậy, kiểm tra kỹ quá họ bẩu vớ vỉn. Sang năm rảnh rỗi em chế con cắt plasma thử xem nó chạy sai số bao nhiêu. Em có ông sư phụ dạy em máy cnc, ông này làm được con máy H thần thánh chạy sờ pín xe đạp, ông ý bảo độ chính xác 0,04 mà em chả tin lắm. Chắc phải làm thử một cái mới biết được. ( chết, không biết ông í có on lai không nhỉ ? em chuồn thui  :Smile:  )

----------

blueocean, diy1102

----------


## blueocean

Mất mấy hôm nghiên cứu vì sao cắt không đúng kich thước, đo tới đo lui...cuối cùng tăng microstep lên, phay ra khỏ bạc vào cái bụp, đúng là hâm thiệt.
Sắp đến nâng cấp: đóng khuông đổ bê tông nguyên cái bàn, đổ trụ Z, lắp BT30 + servo 2kw, sắm thêm cái eto, làm trục A...cho full bài.com  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> Mất mấy hôm nghiên cứu vì sao cắt không đúng kich thước, đo tới đo lui...cuối cùng tăng microstep lên, phay ra khỏ bạc vào cái bụp, đúng là hâm thiệt.
> Sắp đến nâng cấp: đóng khuông đổ bê tông nguyên cái bàn, đổ trụ Z, lắp BT30 + servo 2kw, sắm thêm cái eto, làm trục A...cho full bài.com


bác chuyển từ micro step bao nhiêu sang bao nhiêu ạ? cho e xin cái driver và motor bác dùng luôn.
Thanks

----------


## blueocean

Mình chuyển từ microstep 1/10 lên 1/16. Driver M542 với step 57 3A.

----------

anhxco

----------


## Nam CNC

Trước giờ toàn chơi step thường để ở 1/10 , xài visme bước 5 thì độ chính xác lên đến 0.0025mm rồi , chạy vẫn ok , còn thì đang chạy anpha 1/5, vẫn chính xác tuyệt vời luôn , bác Hải nên tìm hiểu lí do gì đó chứ tăng độ phân giải microstep thì sai lệch là 0.1-0.2mm thì để full /half vẫn đạt tốt.

----------


## itanium7000

> Mất mấy hôm nghiên cứu vì sao cắt không đúng kich thước, đo tới đo lui...cuối cùng tăng microstep lên, phay ra khỏ bạc vào cái bụp, đúng là hâm thiệt.
> Sắp đến nâng cấp: đóng khuông đổ bê tông nguyên cái bàn, đổ trụ Z, lắp BT30 + servo 2kw, sắm thêm cái eto, làm trục A...cho full bài.com


Bác dịnh mua BT30 + servo 2kw ở đâu thế?

----------


## blueocean

> Trước giờ toàn chơi step thường để ở 1/10 , xài visme bước 5 thì độ chính xác lên đến 0.0025mm rồi , chạy vẫn ok , còn thì đang chạy anpha 1/5, vẫn chính xác tuyệt vời luôn , bác Hải nên tìm hiểu lí do gì đó chứ tăng độ phân giải microstep thì sai lệch là 0.1-0.2mm thì để full /half vẫn đạt tốt.


E cũng đang phân vân nhưng tăng lên thì nó đúng, hạ xuống thì nó trật, hay tại vì vitme nó ko phải chuẩn cơ khí nên nó vậy, hix lại nhức cái đầu :Smile:

----------


## blueocean

> Bác dịnh mua BT30 + servo 2kw ở đâu thế?


Đang lùng :Smile:  Ko có thì cứ Tung Của mà chơi!

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mình chuyển từ microstep 1/10 lên 1/16. Driver M542 với step 57 3A.


Cái này bác phải qua chú Thắng bê mấy bộ anpha lắp vô mới ngọt nè

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi thì cái gì gì thì kệ nó , miễn cái chính xác trước đã, trước sau gì cũng tìm ra nguyên nhân thôi.

AC servo 2Kw hơi khó tìm à... BT30 thì thấy Phan Trần Minh Hiệp có bán 2 bộ 2nd kìa . Còn sắp tới BT15 ATC cartrige thì em có à , 25Krpm luôn , sẽ tìm động cơ tua nhanh lắp vào hehehe .

----------


## Nam CNC

gửi bác Hải hình ảnh canh spindle vuông với XY

----------

blueocean, thuhanoi

----------


## blueocean

He he, e làm thử goài. Canh tới canh lui nó nhảy trong 3 vạch bác ạ. Ko biết sai số zay đủ chuẩn G9 chưa ko biết. Mà cái trụ Z lúc trước canh cũng được ghê, quá kỳ vọng của mình.

----------


## Khoa C3

3 vạch 1/1000 hay 1/100 hở bác, nếu là phần trăm thì hơi vãi.

----------


## Nam CNC

em chỉ quan tâm cánh tay đòn thôi , nếu cánh tay đòn dài 100 , như vậy đường kính 200 , sai số 3 vạch trên 200 là tốt rồi, trong khi đó đa số dùng dao  dưới 10 , như vậy 3*10/200 = 3/20=0.15/100 =0.0015mm  thì độ nghiêng mặt dao với X,Y là quá bé rồi chú KhoaC3 ới. Chỉ cần độ nghiêng trên 0.01 ngón tay cảm nhận được liền.


À mà còn yếu tố cuối cùng nữa là bác Hải chưa làm bài kiểm tra spindle // với Z nhé , cái này phay chi tiết có chiều cao mà không song song là không ổn đâu. Chẳng hạn cắt đứt chi tiết gối giữa visme , mà cây visme double nut nữa thì hậu quả thấy liền.

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhưng mờ chỉnh máy nhìn đồng hồ nhảy nhiều vạch ngứa mắt lắm, ko chuệ dc cụ ợ  :Wink: .

----------


## Nam CNC

@ KhoaC3---- chỉ cho chú làm mà chú làm gớm quá theo không kịp. Em thì chỉ tròm trèm 1 vạch là sướng rơn người.

----------


## blueocean

Rãnh không có gì post, spam lấy số cái coi  :Smile: 
Cái trục X đang làm

----------

itanium7000

----------


## anhxco

Bác biển xanh cho hỏi sắt hộp này ở đà nẵng mua ở đâu và giá cả thế nào ạ?

----------


## blueocean

Cái này sắt tấm nhấn rồi hàn đáy bác ợ, ở Lê Đức Thành Điện Biên Phủ hay 1 vài chỗ khác. Đà Nẵng làm gì có sắt hộp thế này bác!

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Cái này sắt tấm nhấn rồi hàn đáy bác ợ, ở Lê Đức Thành Điện Biên Phủ hay 1 vài chỗ khác. Đà Nẵng làm gì có sắt hộp thế này bác!


giá cả thế nào bác cho e xin tham khảo với!

----------


## blueocean

Làm ít nó tính tầm 24k/1kg, nhiều thì rẻ hơn vài kg.

----------

anhxco

----------


## itanium7000

> Rãnh không có gì post, spam lấy số cái coi 
> Cái trục X đang làm


Nhìn vững chãi quá. Tiếp tục đi bác, con C-frame khủng nhất diễn đàn cho tới hiện tại đã đi vào thực tế chế tạo. Rất hâm mộ.

----------


## blueocean

> Nhìn vững chãi quá. Tiếp tục đi bác, con C-frame khủng nhất diễn đàn cho tới hiện tại đã đi vào thực tế chế tạo. Rất hâm mộ.


Gì zậy bác! Cái này là trục X con máy 1325 em đang làm chứ có phải của máy C đâu mà khủng nhất diễn đàn  :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

> Gì zậy bác! Cái này là trục X con máy 1325 em đang làm chứ có phải của máy C đâu mà khủng nhất diễn đàn


Trời, nó nằm trong này không để ý tưởng là làm lại X của con C này  :Big Grin:

----------


## blueocean

Hớ hớ, đã tìm ra nguyên nhân rồi, giờ máy anh đã chuẩn như lê duẩn rồi. Hóa ra con ốc chặn chỗ BK trục X nó bị lỏng, sau khi vặn lại, xiết kỹ ốc giữ, phay lỗ 28mm lại đút bi, ấn vào vừa khít.

Quay lại khỏ khỏ đều vài cái bi rớt ra. Cuối cùng không phải do tăng microstep. Thiệt là sướng quá đi mà  :Smile:

----------

anhxco, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Hớ hớ, đã tìm ra nguyên nhân rồi, giờ máy anh đã chuẩn như lê duẩn rồi. Hóa ra con ốc chặn chỗ BK trục X nó bị lỏng, sau khi vặn lại, xiết kỹ ốc giữ, phay lỗ 28mm lại đút bi, ấn vào vừa khít.
> 
> Quay lại khỏ khỏ đều vài cái bi rớt ra. Cuối cùng không phải do tăng microstep. Thiệt là sướng quá đi mà


bữa giò em ấm ức vụ tăng microstep 16  nó chính xác hơn microstep 10  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

> bữa giò em ấm ức vụ tăng microstep 16  nó chính xác hơn microstep 10


Bác NS ấm ức thế mà giờ mới lên tiếng !!

----------


## nhatson

> Bác NS ấm ức thế mà giờ mới lên tiếng !!


thì chưa cần lên tiếng chủ theard xác nhận lại roài đấy thôi ah  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Em cũng ấm ức như bác NS, vì trước giờ chỉ toàn chơi 1/8 (1600) hoặc 1/10 (2000) thôi

----------


## Nam CNC

bởi vậy tui nói rồi , phải có nguyên nhân sai lệch chứ đâu ra cái màn tăng độ phân giải thì mất sai số được.

----------


## blueocean

Ha ha, làm các bác lâu nay ấm ức, xin lỗi cả nhà. Con máy e sẽ tư từ cập nhật thêm cho no full option. Các bác cứ tiếp tục chờ xem!

----------


## blueocean

Sản phẩm hoàn thiện đầu tiên:

----------

anhxco, mig21, nhatson, writewin

----------


## blueocean

Update: BT30 cùi, động cơ 3 pha 2hp 3000rpm. Tổng trọng lượng khoảng 50kg

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

Chuẩn bị có hàng khủng rồi, mần xông tui lên ông mần con C của tui là vừa  :Smile:

----------

blueocean

----------


## blueocean

Thêm ít phụ kiện BT30

----------

mig21

----------


## blueocean

Lên máy, thấy nặng nhưng trục Z vẫn kéo lên xuống ok, tắt điện ko bị tụt.

----------

anhxco, mig21, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

Khi nào mới chạy thử bác Hải?

----------


## mig21

mai e ra ĐN ae mình chạy lên xem chạy thử bác anhxco oi

----------


## anhxco

Em đi làm cả ngày bác ạ, mà trời mua gió như này bác nên hoãn lại đi ạ. Còn nếu vẫn quyết tâm ra thì nhắn e, rảnh e đi với bác, lên đó làm cuốc cafe luôn.

----------


## Tuấn

Em ké bác Hải chút ạ. Các bác vào phán giúp em cái thiết kế hâm hâm này của em phát  :Smile: 

Ngồi buồn em vẽ thử con máy C bàn 60x60, phác ra xem nó to cỡ nào ạ. Như kiểu em vẽ thì là dùng tôn 4cm với lị 3cm làm vách với làm khung. Nghĩ tôn 40 là nặng roài, lên cái khung vẫn thấy hình như nếu không thêm gân thì nó yếu yếu hay sao ý ạ.

Em không rõ lắm với máy này thì đứng ngoài nhìn vào, trục ngang mặt mình gọi là X hay Y, em cứ gọi tạm là X đi ạ.
Ở cái này em làm tấm dài 1,2m, rộng 0.6 gác lên trên hay thanh Y. Thêm tý gân cho nó cứng tẹo ( chưa vẽ  :Smile:  ) Trên miếng này gắn 2 cây ray dài 1,2m. Rùi thì có cái bàn chữ T khổ 60x60 nó chạy bên trên cho trục X.

Lão Si phọ em hắn bẩu làm thế thì khi con trượt nó chạy ngang sẽ bị yếu hơn là lộn phộc cái tấm dài 1,2m lên làm bàn T, còn cái miếng 60x60 bắt con trượt lộn xuống dưới, như vậy 4 block sẽ luôn luôn cân, mũi phay sẽ luôn ở giữa 4 con block này. Nghe hắn nói có lý quá, dưng mà nhìn mặt hắn lúc nói gian gian thế nào ý, em chả tin lắm. Các cụ vào phán giúp em với ạ

Cột trục Z




Cái này nhìn thẳng từ người vận hành và nhìn ngang ạ :

----------

anhxco, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Theo cả nhà thì kiểu bàn này:



có cứng vững hơn kiểu bàn này không ạ ? :




Hai kiểu đều có hành trình như nhau, kiểu thứ 2 thì đỡ phải chổng mông lên lắp dưng mà vẫn có thể lắp được từ trên xuống. 
Kiểu thứ nhất thì 4 block luôn nằm giữa đầu phay ạ, lão Si phọ em nói nghe.... cũng có lý  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Thế sao thiên hạ họ vẫn làm nhỉ ???

----------


## diy1102

Con của bác chủ cũng như em nói đó thôi. Mà bác lập thớt riêng cho nó rôm.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## buithonamk42

em chọn phương án 1 vì ngoài lý do như sư phọ của bác nói, phương án 1 còn gá được chi tiết lớn, che chắn cho vít me và thanh trượt rất tốt

----------

diy1102, Tuấn

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái bàn 60x60 thì hơi vãi, bác quá tham rồi đóa nha. 2 bản vẽ trên Z mờ không khủng thì sặc máu đới.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## occutit

60x60 thì em chịu thôi. Mua máy công nghiệp cho lành.

----------


## Tuấn

> Con của bác chủ cũng như em nói đó thôi. Mà bác lập thớt riêng cho nó rôm.


Thanks bác. Tại bụt chùa nhà không thiêng bác ạ  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 




> em chọn phương án 1 vì ngoài lý do như sư phọ của bác nói, phương án 1 còn gá được chi tiết lớn, che chắn cho vít me và thanh trượt rất tốt


Thanks bác, bi chừ thì em đã hỉu ợ  :Smile: 




> 60x60 thì em chịu thôi. Mua máy công nghiệp cho lành.


Hì hì em vẽ bậy thui mà bác  :Smile: 




> Cái bàn 60x60 thì hơi vãi, bác quá tham rồi đóa nha. 2 bản vẽ trên Z mờ không khủng thì sặc máu đới.


Hì hì vẽ thì có 15 phút thui, còn từ vẽ đến có dám làm hay không thì ... hì hì  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Bản 2 giống bên cnczone thế.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bản 2 giống bên cnczone thế.


Thì em đi chôm bên ấy về mà bác  :Smile:  Có phải em vẽ ra được đâu  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

Bác Tuấn định làm con máy c đỉnh của cncprovn mà. Hết đồ tí hon rồi đến đồ khủng.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Tuấn định làm con máy c đỉnh của cncprovn mà. Hết đồ tí hon rồi đến đồ khủng.


Hì bác, có ai đánh thuế em chém gió đâu bác  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Hì bác, có ai đánh thuế em chém gió đâu bác


Chém nhưng mà cứ có sản phẩm là đc kakaka

----------


## blueocean

Sáng nay mới test thử. Hix, lần đầu tiên thấy máy ăn sắt như ăn cháo! Như vậy là đã đáp ứng được yêu cầu đề ra, tiếp tục phát triển thêm.
- Mũi thép gió 12mm, 4 me
- Spin 1035 rpm
- Feed 139, step down 0.5, stepover 2
chưa thấy máy rung, e cảm thấy còn dư lực, chắc tăng stepdown lên 1mm, step over 3

----------

ABCNC, anhxco, jimmyli, mig21, nhatson, ppgas, thuannguyen

----------


## ABCNC

Trục z bác kéo bằng con mô tơ gì, thông số thế nào vậy bác ui

----------


## blueocean

> Trục z bác kéo bằng con mô tơ gì, thông số thế nào vậy bác ui


Step 6NM bác!

----------

ABCNC

----------


## Nam CNC

bác ấy có thanh piston dầu chống đỡ cân bằng rồi , nên moment xoắn nhỏ hơn vẫn đủ , đừng lo lắng về Z nếu đã cân bằng trọng lượng.

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, mig21

----------


## thuannguyen

Thèm cái đầu BT của bác quá. Giá bao nhiêu thế bác.

----------


## occutit

Đầu đó rẻ lắm bác. Tầm bằng giá spindle 2.2kw gỗ của Tàu. Dạo này tiền ship hơi căng nên giá chắc là khoảng 3.5 triệu có khi cao hơn chút.

----------


## blueocean

> Thèm cái đầu BT của bác quá. Giá bao nhiêu thế bác.





> Đầu đó rẻ lắm bác. Tầm bằng giá spindle 2.2kw gỗ của Tàu. Dạo này tiền ship hơi căng nên giá chắc là khoảng 3.5 triệu có khi cao hơn chút.


Nếu bác muốn ATC thì không dùng đầu này nha, loại này ko có ATC bác ợ.

----------


## occutit

Có ATC cũng ko biết cách code bác ạ.  Nên ATC phải bỏ qua xài tay rồi  :Cool:  Khi nào cần chơi tới mức ATC chắc chơi máy công nghiệp cho nó lành. Tiết kiệm nhiều bác ợ.

----------


## ABCNC

> bác ấy có thanh piston dầu chống đỡ cân bằng rồi , nên moment xoắn nhỏ hơn vẫn đủ , đừng lo lắng về Z nếu đã cân bằng trọng lượng.


E vẫn còn lăng tăng con ASM66 của bác cho 2 trục z con 600x600x2 của e, spin 6kg kéo thoải mái ko ạ

----------


## emptyhb

Không hiểu sao em post bài rồi mà không thấy đâu. Kéo thoải mái bác ơi, em dùng asm66 kéo spindle 1.5kw chạy 6m/p vô tư, nhanh hơn em chưa thử

----------

ABCNC

----------


## occutit

> E vẫn còn lăng tăng con ASM66 của bác cho 2 trục z con 600x600x2 của e, spin 6kg kéo thoải mái ko ạ


Nếu có cái lò xo hay piston gì đó. Vitme bước 5 bác kéo 10met/phut ok đấy ạ.  Vitme bước 10 bác có thể để 15 met/phut, gia tốc tầm 2.5k không thành vấn đề.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## writewin

asm 66 nếu dùng vis bước 10 thi chạy tầm 10m ko thành vấn đề,  chỉ mổi tội nóng hơn nhiều thôi, còn về gia tốc thì asm 66 ko lên dc gia tôc trên 2k đâu, lên nó báo lổi ngay, gia tôc 1k5 thi ok vì mình cũng đang dùng và rất ok ah,

góp ý anh hải, anh lên đầu như vậy thì nên có giải pháp đối trọng mới đi ah, vì piston dầu đó sẻ hỏng rất nhanh nếu nó chuyển động lên xuống nhiều lần và chịu tải liên tục

----------

ABCNC

----------


## blueocean

Lâu lâu up con máy chạy. Cái này là cái em thích nhất Facemill 60mm, Feed 800, depth 0.2, 1400rpm

----------

anhcos, CKD, nhatson, occutit, writewin

----------


## anhcos

Ăn sắt mượt mà nhỉ, bác chụp ảnh con facemill cho ae chiêm ngưỡng tí.

----------


## anhxco

Con máy ngon thế mà ăn có 0.2 à Hải, mần thử 1 ly luôn xem thế nào  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

> Con máy ngon thế mà ăn có 0.2 à Hải, mần thử 1 ly luôn xem thế nào


Facemill mà ăn 1ly thì mẻ dao luôn, bác không thấy chiều rộng cắt cỡ > 15mm mà.

----------


## blueocean

Cái facemill của mình nó ntn:

Máy công nghiệp công suất lơn ăn 1 ly mới được, mũi 6cm máy mình chế ăn sao nổi 1 ly, mũi thì ko vỡ nhưng spin đứng cứng ngắc luôn.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Con facemill này chắc khá đắt nhỉ, mình chỉ dùng mũi khoét gắn hợp kim phi 42, bề mặt không được mịn lắm.

----------


## blueocean

Lâu lâu úp con máy chinh chiến hàng ngày, hiệu quả nhiều hơn e tưởng, một kinh nghiệm lớn lao cho những con máy sau:

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

> Facemill mà ăn 1ly thì mẻ dao luôn, bác không thấy chiều rộng cắt cỡ > 15mm mà.


Về lý thuyết nó ăn được sâu bằng me lưỡi cắt ạ. Phần còn lại phụ thuộc công suất máy.

----------

